# Marko Stunt



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm sorry but no, just fucking no.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Yep. I mean, not yes, but yes to your no.


----------



## BrahmaBull247 (Oct 9, 2019)

Way to go Khan


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Calm down. He hasn't been a regular performer and they had to call an audible with the injury to Luchasaurus. 

If they start using him regularly then you can bitch.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Ridiculous, outlaw mudshow bullshit that no one in their right mind should find believable.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Taroostyles said:


> Calm down. He hasn't been a regular performer and they had to call an audible with the injury to Luchasaurus.
> 
> If they start using him regularly then you can bitch.


Him being a regular has nothing to do with anything. He’s there. And they could have put anyone in the team with Jungle Boy. Just do a singles match? 

It’s bad booking.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

These are your hardcores talking, keep in mind. Never mind what potential new viewers are going to think. I’m looking forward to those quarter-ratings.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Taroostyles said:


> Calm down. He hasn't been a regular performer and they had to call an audible with the injury to Luchasaurus.
> 
> If they start using him regularly then you can bitch.


This.

It's not like Marko was a threat in the match, either. He got a few hits in, but nothing spectacular, and even the commentators were saying that LB was just toying with him, allowing him to get in that offence.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lorromire said:


> Taroostyles said:
> 
> 
> > Calm down. He hasn't been a regular performer and they had to call an audible with the injury to Luchasaurus.
> ...


Then why do it in the first place?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

The Wood said:


> These are your hardcores talking, keep in mind. Never mind what potential new viewers are going to think. I’m looking forward to those quarter-ratings.


You notice how commentary kinda....no sold Marko Stunt. :grin2:


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Taroostyles said:


> Calm down. He hasn't been a regular performer and they had to call an audible with the injury to Luchasaurus.



They were better off postponing the match because, in either scenario, it isn't what was advertised.


But, at least with putting off the match for a week (or swapping it with another tournament match), they wouldn't have to deal with the likely possibility that Marko's a channel changer.


Hell, they could've put it on Dark.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

People actually defending that shit :ha


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> People actually defending that shit :ha


Yeah your always going to have the fanboys that think AEW/WWE/whatever can do no wrong, but I would be more than willing to bet they lost viewers for the night after that, and ratings will reflect that.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

The Wood said:


> Him being a regular has nothing to do with anything. He’s there. And they could have put anyone in the team with Jungle Boy. Just do a singles match?
> 
> It’s bad booking.


How do you do a singles match in a tag team tourney? Did you even watch it? 

Jesus your trolling has no end.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Same with 24 7 and New Day and Street Profits on the other company it should not exist


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Taroostyles said:


> Calm down. He hasn't been a regular performer and they had to call an audible with the injury to Luchasaurus.
> 
> If they start using him regularly then you can bitch.


They made one of the best up and coming wrestlers (Penta) look weak because he couldn't destroy StuntSwoggle within seconds like he should have.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

He's small, but the match was fun. I didn't see much a problem with it, if anything it could have been a bit shorter. Shame they couldn't get Luchasarus.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

No way in hell a great wrestler like Penta Jr. should be having to sell to Max Mini's cousin.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

kingnoth1n said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > These are your hardcores talking, keep in mind. Never mind what potential new viewers are going to think. I’m looking forward to those quarter-ratings.
> ...


JR has to to keep his credibility. Why they want a legitimate commentator to call illegitimate wrestling is beyond me. 

But I’m not watching, because if they don’t care to take it seriously, why should I? 



Taroostyles said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > Him being a regular has nothing to do with anything. He’s there. And they could have put anyone in the team with Jungle Boy. Just do a singles match?
> ...


Of course I’m not watching. I’ve got cocktails to drink by the pool (legit). That doesn’t disqualify me from commenting on how ridiculous that is. 

Here’s an idea: find another partner, postpone the match or give the heels a bye, or handicap match. Four ideas off the cuff better than what they did. (farting noise)

Booking yourself into a corner is stupid. But perceiving yourself to be booked into a corner when you really aren’t is even stupider. 

That’s not trolling, son. That’s common sense.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

They should have murdered Stunt straight away, forced a tag and toyed with Jungle Boy for a few minutes, building sympathy only for him and only him. Allowing for Luchasaurus to return eventually and feud with them. That's how you book it, not making one of your biggest stars look weak against a 12 year old. Next week the Lucha bros should wrestle against Hornswoggle and Nicholas. Meltzer would give it 4 stars


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL I agree, OP. He should have been helped out of that piledriver.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

“AEW HAD to book Marko Stunt because...*bullshit reasons*

No, they didn’t. They didn’t need to hire him. They didn’t need to use him. They don’t need to push him. This is blind loyalty to a promotion people desperately want to succeed. And it’s fine you want that. But get fucking real and hold them accountable when they piss on your leg and tell you it’s raining.


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

I just googled this guy.

AEW should cut ties with him. He does the promotion no favours.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't like him either. He is ruining the best tag team they have.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

I've no idea where Marko came from, but can they please send him back before he sucks all the fun out of A Boy and His Dinosaur? 

Is his gimmick being a child? Not in the "haha he's small" sense, but in the whole "I look at everything with a sense of wonderment" thing he's got going on?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

raymond1985 said:


> I just googled this guy.
> 
> AEW should cut ties with him. He does the promotion no favours.


Literally should have been a 12 second squash.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Shame Luchasaurus got injured.

AEW had to do something tonight, pitting Marko Stunt in a longish tag match against arguably the best tag team in the World, probably wasn't the best way to go though.

The less we see of Marko Stunt wrestling the better.

Many viewers tonight were probably thinking "What the fuck" when he came out, I wouldn't be surprised if quite a few people tuned out at that point too.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

He really does do the promotion no favors. I don't know why he's there. It's not gonna get over with a TV audience.

I get what happened to Luchasaurus but people are right that they could have called an audible another way.


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

Honestly it looks like a 4 year old girl doing some dangerous play-wrestling with her much older brother/cousins/dad/uncle.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

So according to the trolls around here should have they canceled the match and screw the crowd?.

I agree that the match was waaay too long but they probably want to protect Jungle Boy and the Luchasaurus thing screwed things up.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

V-Trigger said:


> So according to the trolls around here should have they canceled the match and screw the crowd?.


Find anyone saying that. I see lots of people saying they needed to call an audible and this was a bad one. You’re just making that up and calling people trolls. Grow up.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

I don't think the problem is knowing that AEW made a blatant mistake and showing they're rookies at this by not being able to audible out into something else because they probably didn't have any ideas and JE probably wasn't going over anyway so "fuck it?"

I think it's the constant feeling that everyones thinking that was AEW's last straw lmao. That's what baffles me. It was a bad decision, and it was shitty for Lucha Bro's (who have been nothing but excellent since I've watched them) having to deal with it as well. 

But jesus christ, no ones even going to remember this since it was so early in the tournament. It was a terrible mistake, it happened and it was a very low point of the show, but to act like the rest of the show was just absolutely god awful is the part I think people have a problem with.

AEW needs to work on things, it's obvious, hell back in the Attitude Era there was shit WWF needed to work on because all of their shows weren't perfect. It's just their good was damn near perfect and it covered up their ugly.

Now-a-days we have people nitpicking in real time and not enjoying any moment because all anyone wants out of AEW is for it to succeed and succeed right now. So you have people calling for the end of the world and those who are living in fairytale land where everything is sunshine and lollipops. When if both sides just admit there's good and bad and have a civil conversation, this forum would be a lot less like walking over broken glass everytime something isn't perfect.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Sir Linko said:


> I don't think the problem is knowing that AEW made a blatant mistake and showing they're rookies at this by not being able to audible out into something else because they probably didn't have any ideas and JE probably wasn't going over anyway so "fuck it?"
> 
> I think it's the constant feeling that everyones thinking that was AEW's last straw lmao. That's what baffles me. It was a bad decision, and it was shitty for Lucha Bro's (who have been nothing but excellent since I've watched them) having to deal with it as well.
> 
> ...


People aren’t obligated to stick around. Most wrestling fans have been insulted enough. Insulting their intelligence is going to make them do other things. Soz.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

V-Trigger said:


> So according to the trolls around here should have they canceled the match and screw the crowd?.
> 
> I agree that the match was waaay too long but they probably want to protect Jungle Boy and the Luchasaurus thing screwed things up.


Not everyone who disagrees with you is a troll. They're just a bit smarter than you. If you read the forum you'll see plenty of people giving better options for booking that match, but of course you won't see that.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Sir Linko said:


> I don't think the problem is knowing that AEW made a blatant mistake and showing they're rookies at this by not being able to audible out into something else because they probably didn't have any ideas and JE probably wasn't going over anyway so "fuck it?"
> 
> I think it's the constant feeling that everyones thinking that was AEW's last straw lmao. That's what baffles me. It was a bad decision, and it was shitty for Lucha Bro's (who have been nothing but excellent since I've watched them) having to deal with it as well.
> 
> ...


I have a problem with AEW fans not being able to admit this. They have made many errors so far, wrestling will never be perfect but certain fans can't be honest with themselves about it


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

V-Trigger said:


> So according to the trolls around here should have they canceled the match and screw the crowd?.
> 
> I agree that the match was waaay too long but they probably want to protect Jungle Boy and the Luchasaurus thing screwed things up.


You book it better maybe?

A short backstage promo with Jungle boy looking upset, and maybe luchasaurus spouting encouraging shit.

Then the tag match. A handicapped match mostly . Jungle boy hangs for 8 minutes then is forced to tag. Stunt does a few flips, gets caught and is finished with the piledriver.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

There is no excuse for what happened tonight. It would be wrong anytime, but this is a critical time for AEW to start and secure a fan base and everyone knows WWE is doing nothing but helping them do that. They should have moved the match to Dark or made it a squash.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Honestly, Marko undermines the seriousness of the division. But for the last match, I don't mind because I know Luchasaurus was injured.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

So when they said AEW will be an alternative to WWE, did they mean they'll just do the same stuff WWE has done just with alternative people? Because the Marko Stunt thing was already done years ago with Hornswoggle in WWE but at least they didn't have him in competitive, long matches with great wrestlers.

I'm trying really hard to root for this promotion so far, but when they pull crap like this, I just can't.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> I have a problem with AEW fans not being able to admit this. They have made many errors so far, wrestling will never be perfect but certain fans can't be honest with themselves about it


Yup. 

A lot of this conversation reminds me a whole lot about being a Football Team's fan. Being on the messaging boards of the Raiders is literally the same shit I see around here for AEW. Not so much for Raw / Smackdown / WWE. 

AEW is starting off with a cult (no pun) like fanbase that wants to see them succeed because people want variance outside of WWE. And as much as I get annoyed at the sky is falling people, I get equally as annoyed at the everything is perfect people.

First match was great, I want to see a follow up (if there is one) to why Lucha Bros attacked, otherwise it was just a reason to get Scorpio in the match (which wasn't a bad idea).

Womens match was a skip for me, the tag match is just beating a dead horse at this point. The Mox / Omega / Pac / Page match was pretty fantastic. And Darby / Jericho was good - only gripe I had with it was it didn't need to be a street fight. 

One thing that might have made this night hot, instead of pretty great (my rating, eat me) was cutting the time down a lot in the JE / Lucha Bro's match (which you could have sold Luchasauras big time, making JE look helpless without him)

Add promo time before the Championship match (maybe just air the Twitter vignettes, have a small video package, it's a Championship match) and make the Street Fight longer while actually making use of the stipulation. 

All in all though, I actually enjoyed the show a lot, and have some minor gripes. Something I think they'll get used to moving on in the future. They have ears, tonights show wasn't nearly as hot as previous.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Why not just replace them with the Rhodes brothers?


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

See, I'm split on this. They had to do something, and putting him the match IMO wasn't the bad idea. It was them having to sell for him. If anything Jungle Boy should've tried to win it himself, and just had Marko there as the partner you got to have deal, and so he can maybe break up pins? Maybe have him end up getting tagged in tho after a bit since Jungle Boy takes down a beating. Then he just gets beaten up and pinned. 

But other than that, AEW has been great, at least to me. Some small things maybe here or there, but nothing big. Again, that's MY OPINION.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

TheAppler said:


> Why not just replace them with the Rhodes brothers?


Then the Luchabros would have to lose.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> You book it better maybe?
> 
> A short backstage promo with Jungle boy looking upset, and maybe luchasaurus spouting encouraging shit.
> 
> Then the tag match. A handicapped match mostly . Jungle boy hangs for 8 minutes then is forced to tag. Stunt does a few flips, gets caught and is finished with the piledriver.


Way too rational for this board. Instead Marko needs to kick out of everything and the match has to go 15 minutes cause MOVEZ =great pro wrestling.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

The Wood said:


> JR has to to keep his credibility. Why they want a legitimate commentator to call illegitimate wrestling is beyond me.
> 
> But I’m not watching, because if they don’t care to take it seriously, why should I?
> 
> ...


If you didn't see it at all, it kind of does. That's just being a keyboard warrior.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Way too rational for this board. Instead Marko needs to kick out of everything and the match has to go 15 minutes cause MOVEZ =great pro wrestling.


Which wrestler will cut a 10 minute promo to fill the time? I know. Pentagon should do it. IN SPANISH! 

No wait. Why do that when you can use the magic video package machine to whip up some emotional bit of footage?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

DOTL said:


> Which wrestler will cut this 10 minute promo? I know. Pentagon should do it. IN SPANISH!
> 
> No wait. Why do that when you can use the magic video package machine to whip up some emotional bit of footage?


Who said anything about a 10 minute promo? What are you talking about?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> If you didn't see it at all, it kind of does. That's just being a keyboard warrior.


Lol, "keyboard warrior" is a bullshit insult made up by assholes who don't like being criticized. I don't need to see Marko Stunt actually wrestle to know that it's a bad idea in conception. Shit like this is why I don't watch and why others won't. 



TheAppler said:


> Why not just replace them with the Rhodes brothers?


But that would surely be "screwing the fans," wouldn't it? 

I've legitimately seen no less than six better ideas from fans in these discussion that are better than what they actually did.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Who said anything about a 10 minute promo? What are you talking about?


lol, what I've been saying all day. They would have to fill the time they booked. If Stunt didn't do any work, they'd have to cut the match short in order to tailor it to your specifications. No 30 second segment with Luchasaurus is going to be long enough for the time they would have to make up.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Blaze said:


> See, I'm split on this. They had to do something, and putting him the match IMO wasn't the bad idea. It was them having to sell for him. If anything Jungle Boy should've tried to win it himself, and just had Marko there as the partner you got to have deal, and so he can maybe break up pins? Maybe have him end up getting tagged in tho after a bit since Jungle Boy takes down a beating. Then he just gets beaten up and pinned.
> 
> But other than that, AEW has been great, at least to me. Some small things maybe here or there, but nothing big. Again, that's MY OPINION.


Yeah that's exactly how I would have booked it. But I will give them a pass because it was last minute.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Some people around here don't know that live TV is all about pacing and filling time. The match needed to happen and changing the length would have added more commercials breaks and guess what. More people would have been complaining.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DOTL said:


> Which wrestler will cut a 10 minute promo to fill the time? I know. Pentagon should do it. IN SPANISH!
> 
> No wait. Why do that when you can use the magic video package machine to whip up some emotional bit of footage?


I mean Moxley, Omega or MJF could easily fill 10 minutes and be entertaining.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Lol, "keyboard warrior" is a bullshit insult made up by assholes who don't like being criticized. I don't need to see Marko Stunt actually wrestle to know that it's a bad idea in conception. Shit like this is why I don't watch and why others won't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. You've been the definition of a keyboard warrior. You admitted you don't watch then you bitch about everything anyway. That's as beta as it gets. That's bitching for the sole purpose of bitching.

I'll be the first to admit they made mistakes and couple of them were big. Marko was one of them. Britt was another. The entrance themes still need work. A few production issues missed cool spots. Commercials cuts are bad. You wouldn't know any of that though because you made up your mind a long time ago.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Geeee said:


> I mean Moxley, Omega or MJF could easily fill 10 minutes and be entertaining.


Edit: Misread. 

A ten minute promo is long, even for a genius on the mic.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Psychosocial said:


> So when they said AEW will be an alternative to WWE, did they mean they'll just do the same stuff WWE has done just with alternative people? Because the Marko Stunt thing was already done years ago with Hornswoggle in WWE but at least they didn't have him in competitive, long matches with great wrestlers.
> 
> I'm trying really hard to root for this promotion so far, but when they pull crap like this, I just can't.


How in the flying fuck was that match competitive? Pentagon and Fenix killed him during 10 minutes.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Who said anything about a 10 minute promo? What are you talking about?


If you cut something on the day, you have to add something else in to fill the time.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Crona said:


> I've no idea where Marko came from, but can they please send him back before he sucks all the fun out of A Boy and His Dinosaur?
> 
> Is his gimmick being a child? Not in the "haha he's small" sense, but in the whole "I look at everything with a sense of wonderment" thing he's got going on?


Exactly what i was thinking, the appeal is Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus, a small guy with this giant beast of a man, we don't need a small jungle boy and an even smaller Jungle Boy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am not gonna defend Marko or AEW in this, but if you can buy Riho as their womens champion after beating Nyla Rose (I don't) then you can buy Marko getting a few moves in aganst the Lucha Bros


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Y2J can roll around the entrance with a bottle of wine for 10 minutes and it would be better than that shit.

Heres an idea since AEW is all inclusive. Put Stunt in a dress and let him fight Riho for 10 minutes.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DOTL said:


> Yeah, but then you'll have a 30 minute match that isn't even the main event.
> 
> Edit.
> 
> ...


I also mistyped because I meant Jericho, not Omega and didn't mention promos at all, even though that's what I was talking about.

Anyway, to be on subject, I kind feel bad about it because I'm sure he's a good guy but I think removing Marko Stunt would make the show better. Going forward, if Luchasaurus is gonna miss significant time, I'd use Jungle Boy as a singles wrestler.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Y2J can roll around the entrance with a bottle of wine for 10 minutes and it would be better than that shit.
> 
> Heres an idea since AEW is all inclusive. Put Stunt in a dress and let him fight Riho for 10 minutes.


Or they could turn the lights red and bring a evil clown.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Geeee said:


> I also mistyped because I meant Jericho, not Omega and didn't mention promos at all, even though that's what I was talking about.
> 
> Anyway, to be on subject, I kind feel bad about it because I'm sure he's a good guy but I think removing Marko Stunt would make the show better. Going forward, if Luchasaurus is gonna miss significant time, I'd use Jungle Boy as a singles wrestler.


AEW needs to realize that this "everybody can do it" mentality is undermining the creative integrity of the show. It's essentially the opposite of Vince McMahon's "nobody but my guy can do it" attitude.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

He makes Ellsworth look like Savage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Lol. You've been the definition of a keyboard warrior. You admitted you don't watch then you bitch about everything anyway. That's as beta as it gets. That's bitching for the sole purpose of bitching.
> 
> I'll be the first to admit they made mistakes and couple of them were big. Marko was one of them. Britt was another. The entrance themes still need work. A few production issues missed cool spots. Commercials cuts are bad. You wouldn't know any of that though because you made up your mind a long time ago.


Lol, only self-believing betas stress about the idea of beta males. Get some confidence, sunshine. ;-)

Keyboard warrior: someone who talks shit over the internet. Pot, meet kettle. It's such a stupid insult. It's ad hominem because, again, you don't have a goddamn proper point. 

I am bitching because I can't believe they actually did something as objectively fucking stupid as put Marko Stunt in a wrestling match. You don't NEED to watch that to know it's stupid conceptually. 

"A unicorn came into the ring and pierced the soul of Xavier Woods, who began to shake and started spewing up rainbows as Kofi Kingston and Big E did a rain dance around him to bring him back to life." 
"That sounds stupid."
"But did you seeeeeeee it?" 

Fuck off. It's _their_ job to entice me to watch. I gave DON a chance. I've watched clips of things I am interested in. They haven't succeeded. Other shows have in the past. Deal with it.

Imagine watching everything so you can definitively close the book on whether or not it's effective entertainment or not. Some people can use their brains and deduce. 



V-Trigger said:


> Some people around here don't know that live TV is all about pacing and filling time. The match needed to happen and changing the length would have added more commercials breaks and guess what. More people would have been complaining.


Don't try and do a shifty on the goal posts. No one has challenged that idea at all and it's completely irrelevant. You can put somthing else in it's place. None of that has any bearing on why they did this. None whatsoever. They did it because they wanted to and people are saying "yuck." Deal with it. 



V-Trigger said:


> Or they could turn the lights red and bring a evil clown.


*Just because people criticize AEW doesn't mean that they enjoy WWE's bullshit either.* Tag yourself. Then deal with.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

He entertains me, but he should not be taken seriously in the ring. Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus are better off without him as it detracts from their gimick


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I totally tuned out during this match and had it on in background as it lost all my interest. What was it that was so awful? This guy in general or the match outcome after the match involved?


----------



## Blisstory (Apr 22, 2019)

Marko Stunt vs Nyla Rose feud really books itself. 

The guy the size of a girl vs the guy who thinks he's a girl.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Lol, only self-believing betas stress about the idea of beta males. Get some confidence, sunshine. ;-)
> 
> Keyboard warrior: someone who talks shit over the internet. Pot, meet kettle. It's such a stupid insult. It's ad hominem because, again, you don't have a goddamn proper point.
> 
> ...


I'm just saying if you didn't watch...why are you in five threads bitching about it? Why do you care? They lost you already so move on. I would never think "Oh man, I didn't watch NXT but I MUST shit on anything and everything that happened, week after week." It wreaks of insecurity and wanting your voice to be heard. It comes off beta. It is what it is. I just don't get it.


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

That jobber is there to eat pins, he should have lost in 10 seconds


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I'm just saying if you didn't watch...why are you in five threads bitching about it? Why do you care? They lost you already so move on. I would never think "Oh man, I didn't watch NXT but I MUST shit on anything and everything that happened, week after week." It wreaks of insecurity and wanting your voice to be heard. It comes off beta. It is what it is. I just don't get it.


He/She is a known troll. Stop giving it attention.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

V-Trigger said:


> He/She is a known troll. Stop giving it attention.


Sometimes that stuff goes over my head. Appreciate the heads up.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

The Wood said:


> Lol, only self-believing betas stress about the idea of beta males. Get some confidence, sunshine. ;-)
> 
> Keyboard warrior: someone who talks shit over the internet. Pot, meet kettle. It's such a stupid insult. It's ad hominem because, again, you don't have a goddamn proper point.
> 
> ...





This is one of the greatest posts in the history of this great sport. Rep'd


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I'm just saying if you didn't watch...why are you in five threads bitching about it? Why do you care? They lost you already so move on. I would never think "Oh man, I didn't watch NXT but I MUST shit on anything and everything that happened, week after week." It wreaks of insecurity and wanting your voice to be heard. It comes off beta. It is what it is. I just don't get it.


I give a fuck about wrestling. Why do you care? Why do you do anything? You're not me, mate, you stick in your lane and do what is cool for you, and I will do what is cool for me. If I want to discuss wrestling, I'll discuss whatever aspects of it I like. I come here and there is a thread called "Marko Stunt." I am allowed to click on it and I am allowed to comment. 

And yeah, I want my voice to be heard. I've got a great fucking voice. Go take your insecurity bullshit elsewhere. You make it up to try and smear people, likely because you feel bad about yourself. Real men don't need to go around thumping their chests lying about being "alpha." Lol, get out of with that nonsense. 

Of course you don't get it. You're afraid of being judged and sticking your neck out to say what's on your mind. Sounds kind of...insecure. ;-) 



V-Trigger said:


> He/She is a known troll. Stop giving it attention.


Actually, I think it has been pretty well determined that I am not a troll. Most people seem to enjoy my posts except for the folks who label me a troll because it's easier to say things like what you did earlier. Can we submit that into evidence? What was it? "So the trolls here think that they should have cancelled the match and screwed the fans?" 

Who's trolling?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

The Wood said:


> I give a fuck about wrestling. Why do you care? Why do you do anything? You're not me, mate, you stick in your lane and do what is cool for you, and I will do what is cool for me. If I want to discuss wrestling, I'll discuss whatever aspects of it I like. I come here and there is a thread called "Marko Stunt." I am allowed to click on it and I am allowed to comment.
> 
> And yeah, I want my voice to be heard. I've got a great fucking voice. Go take your insecurity bullshit elsewhere. You make it up to try and smear people, likely because you feel bad about yourself. Real men don't need to go around thumping their chests lying about being "alpha." Lol, get out of with that nonsense.
> 
> ...


He is just using cancel-culture tropes to try to downplay your opinion, doesn't work with anyone that actually gets it though.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

kingnoth1n said:


> He is just using cancel-culture tropes to try to downplay your opinion, doesn't work with anyone that actually gets it though.


Yeah, one of my failings is that I constantly have to call that shit out, but most people are smart enough to see through it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm sure the RAW draft room was upset that they couldn't draft him.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

The dude that doesn't watch the shows yet write essays about it sure ain't trolling :ha


Aaaaand moving on.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> I'm sure the RAW draft room was upset that they couldn't draft him.


That robot would have had a nice dance or high-five in him for scoring Marko Stunt for Friday nights!


----------



## Zk29 (Mar 13, 2013)

I never liked him. He seemed shoehorned into the Luchasaurus/Jungle Boy team which was perfection on its own. But with that injury they did the best with what they had (and had the added bonus of saving Luchasaurus for another day).


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Zk29 said:


> I never liked him. He seemed shoehorned into the Luchasaurus/Jungle Boy team which was perfection on its own. But with that injury they did the best with what they had (and had the added bonus of saving Luchasaurus for another day).


I agree. He kills the magic of the team and I don't know how they thought that it was a good idea besides putting him as a pin eater.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Exactly what i was thinking, the appeal is Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus, a small guy with this giant beast of a man, we don't need a small jungle boy and an even smaller Jungle Boy.


Agreed. The only way Marko fits with the image is as everybody's annoying kid brother that mom said they HAVE to play with.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

The Wood said:


> Then why do it in the first place?


..because it was an audible replacement due to an injury. There's literally no one else to fill in that spot storyline wise.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Thought the match was awesome. He’s just filling in for the big guy.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

As long as he's like Spike Dudley and just gets ragdolled with very occasional offense that doesn't affect his opponents much, I'm cool with it. Obviously, I'd much rather have Luchasaurus, but it is what it is. AEW is still a new promotion and will have the occasional misfire.

1-2 hot matches and angles later, people will forget about it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

V-Trigger said:


> How in the flying fuck was that match competitive? Pentagon and Fenix killed him during 10 minutes.


They still sold for him. It wasn't a total squash like it should have been and that's bad enough.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah trying to present marko as a credible wrestler is never the way to go. That match went way to long. But it's not the big deal people are making it out to be


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

TommyWCECM said:


> Yeah trying to present marko as a credible wrestler is never the way to go. That match went way to long. But it's not the big deal people are making it out to be


Everything the end of the world according to people on this site. But agreed. Match should not have been that long. I get why it was but they should have filled the left over time when you make it shorter with a video package or two imo


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

You guys are kinda making a big deal. He was filling in. He's not going be wrestling 15 min matches every week. This was just a special exception. He's probably just going be mostly on PPV preshows and dark matches. It's good for him and good for us. He gets to wrestle in a big arena with thousands of people and we don't have to watch him lol. I don't mind him to be honest but he will probably scare off viewers so it's probably for the best that he doesn't wrestle every week. Occasionally it's fine.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Y'all need to fucking calm down. It's not that damn serious. He was just filling in for LuchaDino. It made sense given that he was apart of the team. AEW is not gonna get cancelled because The Lucha Bros dared wrestled with Marko Stunt. Chill the fuck out.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

It was only a fill in. Holy shit!


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

V-Trigger said:


> Some people around here don't know that live TV is all about pacing and filling time. The match needed to happen and changing the length would have added more commercials breaks and guess what. More people would have been complaining.


I swear you could attempt to justify anything they do. They could have filled that extra time with literally anything else. For some reason this company doesn't want to make anyone look better than their jobbers, so they're going to allow them to go toe to toe with them? They're basically the wrestling equivalent of a participation award at this point.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Lol. *You've been the definition of a keyboard warrior. You admitted you don't watch then you bitch about everything anyway. *That's as beta as it gets. That's bitching for the sole purpose of bitching.
> 
> I'll be the first to admit they made mistakes and couple of them were big. Marko was one of them. Britt was another. The entrance themes still need work. A few production issues missed cool spots. Commercials cuts are bad. You wouldn't know any of that though because you made up your mind a long time ago.


Where were you a few weeks ago when everyone was shitting on NXT then admitting they didn't even watch it?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> I'm sure the RAW draft room was upset that they couldn't draft him.


Would you say they came up a little bit... short?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> I swear you could attempt to justify anything they do. They could have filled that extra time with literally anything else. For some reason this company doesn't want to make anyone look better than their jobbers, so they're going to allow them to go toe to toe with them? They're basically the wrestling equivalent of a participation award at this point.


This.

If they brought out the no legs guy, willing to bet there would be a few people that would attempt to justify it.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

The Wood said:


> I give a fuck about wrestling. Why do you care? Why do you do anything? You're not me, mate, you stick in your lane and do what is cool for you, and I will do what is cool for me. If I want to discuss wrestling, I'll discuss whatever aspects of it I like. I come here and there is a thread called "Marko Stunt." I am allowed to click on it and I am allowed to comment.
> 
> And yeah, I want my voice to be heard. I've got a great fucking voice. Go take your insecurity bullshit elsewhere. You make it up to try and smear people, likely because you feel bad about yourself. Real men don't need to go around thumping their chests lying about being "alpha." Lol, get out of with that nonsense.
> 
> ...


Seems pretty weird that someone who doesn't like it still can't stop cuck crying in every AEW thread :hayden3


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Dead Seabed said:


> Seems pretty weird that someone who doesn't like it still can't stop cuck crying in every AEW thread :hayden3


Imagine how productive this forum would be if people could argue the points being made instead of yelling trolllllllll at the top of their lungs when someone disagrees with them


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

I love him, reminds me a lot of Spike Dudley.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

it was alright, could've been worse. his offense was somewhat believable considering his size. enjoyed Penta kicking the living shit outta him.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cult03 said:


> Dead Seabed said:
> 
> 
> > Seems pretty weird that someone who doesn't like it still can't stop cuck crying in every AEW thread <img src="http://i.imgur.com/3fVFjxm.png" border="0" alt="" title="Hayden" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


People have argued with wood for months about points. There comes a point went it is pointless arguing with someone who only has negative things to say hence why I put her on ignore. Wood is not a troll btw.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lorromire said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > Then why do it in the first place?
> ...


There was literally no one else they couldn’t have used? That’s on them. Your whole roster shouldn’t be booked. 



Dead Seabed said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > I give a fuck about wrestling. Why do you care? Why do you do anything? You're not me, mate, you stick in your lane and do what is cool for you, and I will do what is cool for me. If I want to discuss wrestling, I'll discuss whatever aspects of it I like. I come here and there is a thread called "Marko Stunt." I am allowed to click on it and I am allowed to comment.
> ...


Is this an attempt at a troll? It’s quite impotent. 

To all of you getting upset that people are annoyed by this, and claiming it’s not a big deal: we will see. You only get so many chances to impress people with your TV presence.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Crowd loved it, a lot of people enjoyed it. 

Great job by Stunt. He did well.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

There should be height limits when you join wrestling. Wtf is this kid looking dude doing in wrestling. Makes wrestling look faker than it already is.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

The Wood said:


> There was literally no one else they couldn’t have used? That’s on them. Your whole roster shouldn’t be booked.


No one they can use STORYLINE wise. The only other person aligned with Jungle Boy is Marko.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lorromire said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > There was literally no one else they couldn’t have used? That’s on them. Your whole roster shouldn’t be booked.
> ...


You can sub someone in. Scrap the match and do something else. Marko shouldn’t have been aligned in the first place.


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

The Wood said:


> There was literally no one else they couldn’t have used? That’s on them. Your whole roster shouldn’t be booked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not so much wrong with him being there, but he should have been killed. He was booked to be 50-50 with the arguable 'best team in the world'. From a story POV I'm thinking if these two guys can go 50-50 with the Lucha Bros, then the latter should be losing in the next round. If Luchasaurus was there then the LB's should have had no chance. Otherwise the power levels are fluctuating too much. If everyone can give everyone else a death-struggle match then it all becomes silly.

It's like claiming you're the best in the world and yet nearly losing clean to Spike Dudley before going up against Kurt Angle the week after for another probable 50-50. It's illogical!


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

It's wrestling. If it works - it works. And it worked yesterday.

Cornette's meltdown will be entertaining though.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Of COURSE people are bitching about that match as if Stunt was body-slamming people left and right and not using head scissors and shit.

Nobody can enjoy anything.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Bubbly said:


> Not so much wrong with him being there, but he should have been killed. He was booked to be 50-50 with the arguable 'best team in the world'. From a story POV I'm thinking if these two guys can go 50-50 with the Lucha Bros, then the latter should be losing in the next round. If Luchasaurus was there then the LB's should have had no chance. Otherwise the power levels are fluctuating too much. If everyone can give everyone else a death-struggle match then it all becomes silly.
> 
> It's like claiming you're the best in the world and yet nearly losing clean to Spike Dudley before going up against Kurt Angle the week after for another probable 50-50. It's illogical!


It was far from 50/50 XD

He got murdered during the commercials


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

People are completely overreacting and looking for anything to gripe about. 

Go listen to Dave and Bryan's thoughts about it and they are right on the money. The match was actually pretty good and entertaining, Marko just should have never kicked out of Pentagon driver signature.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Taroostyles said:


> People are completely overreacting and looking for anything to gripe about.
> 
> Go listen to Dave and Bryan's thoughts about it and they are right on the money. The match was actually pretty good and entertaining, Marko just should have never kicked out of Pentagon driver signature.


This.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Eh.... I liked it

But I also like OC and weird and wacky stuff sometimes and C-tier players


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If only there were a billionaire wrestling promoter in his 70s who fucking loves midgets who could sign Marko Stunt away...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

He might have the worst look in the history of professional wrestling. No hyperbole here either.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

The Wood said:


> You can sub someone in. Scrap the match and do something else. Marko shouldn’t have been aligned in the first place.


They did sub someone in. The one person that made sense story/character-wise.They can't scrap the match, they're on a tight schedule with the tournament.
Whether he should be aligned or not is irrelevant. He IS aligned, therefore he's the only choice.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

bradatar said:


> He might have the worst look in the history of professional wrestling. No hyperbole here either.


The irony of your avatar is perhaps lost on you.


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

He makes Ellsworth look intimidating. Goddamn.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Cult03 said:


> Where were you a few weeks ago when everyone was shitting on NXT then admitting they didn't even watch it?


Not watching? Hence why I didn't say shit.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Marko Stunt is probably the worst thing about AEW. Suspension of disbelief can only go so far.

To help illustrate that point, a couple of the comparisons that have been made to Stunt, usually in an attempt to defend him:

Spike Dudley- who was about 4 inches taller and 40 pounds heavier... and never lasted 10-15 minutes in his matches.

Riho- who is smaller than her opponents, but nowhere near the height and size disparity of Marko vs. any male wrestler in AEW.


----------



## TottiFan (Nov 5, 2007)

God this place is full of moaning nit picky cunts 

He wrestled one match because of an injury and it a fun match that the crowd were into. Absolutely no hourly ratings yet. Just a load of menstruated wrestling fans


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

MontyCora said:


> The irony of your avatar is perhaps lost on you.


Right. Clearly you haven't seen him recently. But comparing a 6'8" brick shit house to a 5'2" troll boy seems pretty par for the course in this sub. Thanks for reminding me why I avoid this sub.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

You're sure posting here alot lately for someone that avoids this section.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Taroostyles said:


> You're sure posting here alot lately for someone that avoids this section.


Three posts since the live thread (make this 4). See ya next Wednesday!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah, the guy looks like a child and my nephew thought he was a girl, he has no business doing anything other than getting squashed.


----------



## cease2exist (Apr 16, 2014)

That whole group is so gimmicky it reminds me way too much of WCW, just those 3 guys. Jungle Boy and Marko Stunt should just be used as a squash tag team, which imo there definitely is a place for. Luchasaurus is kind of cool I guess but idk where his fit really would be. He kind of legitimizes that group a little too much, bc he's believable but then again how far can you really go with a character who's 6'7 in a mask calling himself Luchasaurus? I think it would have worked wonders in Lucha Underground (actually the whole group looks like they would've been tailor made for LU, but I don't see a fit here except have Jungle Boy and Marko come out and get squashed by good tag teams.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Marko Stunt is probably the worst thing about AEW. Suspension of disbelief can only go so far.
> 
> To help illustrate that point, a couple of the comparisons that have been made to Stunt, usually in an attempt to defend him:
> 
> ...


TBH I think Riho could probably beat up Marko Stunt. She seems tougher and more skilled on the mat and also I'm pretty sure she is taller.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

bradatar said:


> He might have the worst look in the history of professional wrestling. No hyperbole here either.


He has a decent look, he has a better look than jungle boy for me but he is so tiny. I wonder what his shoot height is because he looks shorter than 5'2 Mysterio and even 5 foot Alexa Bliss


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

He was the wrestler with the biggest google trend last night.


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

Realizing that we were getting this little shit instead of Luchasaurus damn near killed the episode for me. They could have at least added a segment where Luchasaurus gets jumped by the Lucha Bros with weapons backstage. That would have made sense given what they did to SCU.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

fuggenwaggles said:


> Realizing that we were getting this little shit instead of Luchasaurus damn near killed the episode for me. They could have at least added a segment where Luchasaurus gets jumped by the Lucha Bros with weapons backstage. That would have made sense given what they did to SCU.


The guy have an Hamstring tear and you want to make an angle where he get jump ?

No no no it's the best way to injure him more.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Marko Stunted growth. :brock4


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> I am not gonna defend Marko or AEW in this, but if you can buy Riho as their womens champion after beating Nyla Rose (I don't) then you can buy Marko getting a few moves in aganst the Lucha Bros


Nyla is a big clumsy oaf, makes it slightly more believable, although not much.

You can't say that about the Lucha Bros. They are specimens of the highest order.

I will say I found the match to be more entertaining than it had any right to be. I enjoyed it.

The problem is that there's 0% chance of Marko beating anyone clean and everyone knows it. I don't like that predictability. He's best suited for comedy, not tournament matches.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Match was entertaining as fuck.

Who gives a shit.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Props to all four guys tonight for being able to put out a fun solid match despite having to replace the most over guy for a complete unknown at the last minute. I was negative about Stunt beforehand but he got over with the crowd by the end and made Lucha Bros. look like vicious MFs so he has exceeded my expectations.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Tilon said:


> Nyla is a big clumsy oaf, makes it slightly more believable, although not much.
> 
> You can't say that about the Lucha Bros. They are specimens of the highest order.
> 
> ...


I'm right there with you, it was way more entertaining that it had any right to be. Match should've been shorter, but its their 3rd show they'll figure things out as they go.

AS for your final statement, I'm pretty sure that's what Marko's role will be, the comedy spots, they just got put in a bad position with the injury to Luchasaurus, and b/c Marko has connections in kayfabe to them he made the most sense as the replacement in a round about way.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I know this is a work but it's really hard for me to suspend my disbelief when a guy who is about the size of a 6th grader is able to somewhat go toe to toe with one of the best tag teams in the world. The guy is a charity case and shouldn't be in the ring. Let him work the occasional 6 man tag and eat the pinfall, but nothing more. The Lucha Bros should have squashed them yesterday


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I think he works well in the Jurassic Express group, which is a neat little collection of colorful weirdos. 

If they pushed him as a singles star going for the world title, I'd mock it. 

As a guy in a team with the more athletic Jungle Boy and the much larger Luchasaurus, I can dig it.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> He was the wrestler with the biggest google trend last night.


I mean, there's always going to be a curiosity factor with an act like him. Doesn't necessarily make it a positive though. I mean, if fans like us having trouble accepting him, when we let a lot of nonsensical shit slide because we love wrestling.... how are casuals going to react? I'd wager a lot of people Googled "Marko Stunt" thinking, "surely he can't be a real wrestler, is he a wrestler's kid, or a child actor or something?"

Anecdotal but relevant... I was babysitting my friend's 9 year old last night, put Dynamite on, and his general reaction was, "what the fuck is this shit?" He asked me to put on the PS4 when he saw Marko doing his stuff on the Lucha Bros.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

the funny thing is, it seems like none of you watched that match.

Marko Stunt hardly got any offense in. he was dominated during most points of the match. So yeah, it was realistic. Last minute change which you can't help.

Match should've definitely been shorter though. Maybe instead coulda done with an interview with Omega or Moxley. Or build up next week's match between Dark Order and SCU.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

2 podcasts i listened to post show mentioned the Marko Stunt match as being a negative.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

V-Trigger said:


>


Bray Wyatt wearing a mask = ridiculous 

a child getting moves in on two guys who have won world titles = good booking.


Bryan Alaverz everyone


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I normally tell people to suspend their belief when watching wrestling but watching the Lucha Bro's take offence and sell for Marko Stunt was just laughable.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

How old is he? He can't be any older than 18.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Twitter largely loving the match - getting shit on here

Seems like its clear where the 50y old demo is 

Joking, joking....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

optikk sucks said:


> the funny thing is, it seems like none of you watched that match.
> 
> Marko Stunt hardly got any offense in. he was dominated during most points of the match. So yeah, it was realistic. Last minute change which you can't help.
> 
> Match should've definitely been shorter though. Maybe instead coulda done with an interview with Omega or Moxley. Or build up next week's match between Dark Order and SCU.


Meltzer brought up a good point about the match length though. 

It is possible that they had the format all set and ready to go before deciding to pull Luchasaurus, so the time the match had was already set in stone.

EDIT: As for Marko Stunt, he is a perfect sideshow attraction type guy, like a Zack Gowan. 

He stands out because nobody looks like him and his height (or lack there of) instantly catches people's attention. I would never in a million years put a World Title on him, but there is an oddity aspect to it that makes him appealing to people.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Anecdotal but relevant... I was babysitting my friend's 9 year old last night, put Dynamite on, and his general reaction was, "what the fuck is this shit?" He asked me to put on the PS4 when he saw Marko doing his stuff on the Lucha Bros.


This didn’t happen


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Rey Mysterio would never make it according to some of these complaints. 

Also dude was killing it and took that beating from Lucha Bros. The shit him and Jungle Boy pulled out was really good as well, some of their double team moves impressed the hell out of me


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

NXT Only said:


> This didn’t happen


Well, it did, but even if it didn't, it'd be an oddly specific way to add to my point, wouldn't it? What would be the point in making something like that up?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Taroostyles said:


> People are completely overreacting and looking for anything to gripe about.
> 
> Go listen to Dave and Bryan's thoughts about it and they are right on the money. The match was actually pretty good and entertaining, Marko just should have never kicked out of Pentagon driver signature.


They’re full of shit on this front. Dave’s anecdotes about his brother and his son. That’s good data. All Alvarez could offer was that it worked in the building. If I walked into that building and did a shit, grabbed a mic, gestured to it and said “WWE creative,” I would have gotten a standing ovation. 

Hogan used to get good reactions in buildings in 1999/2000. Alvarez should know better.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

NXT Only said:


> Rey Mysterio would never make it according to some of these complaints.
> 
> Also dude was killing it and took that beating from Lucha Bros. The shit him and Jungle Boy pulled out was really good as well, some of their double team moves impressed the hell out of me


You're comparing Marko Stunt to Rey....


And you guys wonder why this forum gets trolled so hard. Some of you say the most absolute idiotic shit in defense of AEW that I wonder if you're on the payroll or something. I mean Christ.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

..... long and (excuse the pun) short of it is.....

Penagon and Fenix was fine with the match - and did it + sold perfectly fine. Neither of these two are ‘yes-men’ by any stretch

......

I trust them (with all respect) way more than any poster on this forum


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You're comparing Marko Stunt to Rey....
> 
> 
> And you guys wonder why this forum gets trolled so hard. Some of you say the most absolute idiotic shit in defense of AEW that I wonder if you're on the payroll or something. I mean Christ.


I’m comparing the size of the performer but thank you for finally admitting you dudes are trolling. 

Anyway wrestling has told the David and Goliath story for decades, what’s so wrong with it now?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Well, it did, but even if it didn't, it'd be an oddly specific way to add to my point, wouldn't it? What would be the point in making something like that up?


No it didn’t. Stop making up stories to push your personal narrative. Some other poster did the same thing week 1


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

NXT Only said:


> I’m comparing the size of the performer but thank you for finally admitting you dudes are trolling.
> 
> Anyway wrestling has told the David and Goliath story for decades, what’s so wrong with it now?


They're nowhere close in look. You're being ridiculous. Theres a difference inbetween being a small pro wrestler like a Rey or Benoit, and looking like you literally go to middle school. Im not going to sit and explain this, im losing IQ points talking to some of you people already.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

NXT Only said:


> Rey Mysterio would never make it according to some of these complaints.
> 
> Also dude was killing it and took that beating from Lucha Bros. The shit him and Jungle Boy pulled out was really good as well, some of their double team moves impressed the hell out of me


Let's be honest, Marko Stunt is closer in size to Hornswoggle than Rey Mysterio.

AEW has a small roster and he is many degrees smaller than any of them.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> They're nowhere close in look. You're being ridiculous. Theres a difference inbetween being a small pro wrestler like a Rey or Benoit, and looking like you literally go to middle school. Im not going to sit and explain this, im losing IQ points talking to some of you people already.


You really don’t get it. Rey Mysterio would never beat The Big Show or Kane or Brock because he’s smaller as hell. But in the world of pro wrestling those guys can succeed. Small guys should never succeed according to your premise. 

So Stunt, who is small, getting a couple of moves in on Pentagon, who was toying with him, isn’t a bad thing. It’s not like he was dominating him. 

Did you feel this way when AJ, Bryan and Balor got offense in on Brock? If so then at least you’re consistent. If not then you’re a hypocrite.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Let's be honest, Marko Stunt is closer in size to Hornswoggle than Rey Mysterio.
> 
> AEW has a small roster and he is many degrees smaller than any of them.


Which isn’t the point. The size difference between Stunt and the Lucha Bros is closer Than the difference between Mysterio and the Giants he slayed countless times. 

Stunt gets a few moves in, most with the help of Jungle Boy and now it’s a huge fucking issue on here.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

NXT Only said:


> You really don’t get it. Rey Mysterio would never beat The Big Show or Kane or Brock because he’s smaller as hell. But in the world of pro wrestling those guys can succeed. Small guys should never succeed according to your premise.
> 
> So Stunt, who is small, getting a couple of moves in on Pentagon, who was toying with him, isn’t a bad thing. It’s not like he was dominating him.
> 
> Did you feel this way when AJ, Bryan and Balor got offense in on Brock? If so then at least you’re consistent. If not then you’re a hypocrite.


Bro. If you wanna compare Marko fucking Stunt to Rey or Daniel Bryan, ya know what? You win. You got it. Ill debate a lot of things, but im throwing my hands up at this one. You win. Hes Rey. You got me. No argument. Good job.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Papa Stunt bringing that fire. Mama Stunt is also humbling fools on twitter. What is it about adversity that makes me want to double down on my fandom? Must be deep seated acceptance issues 

Haters will be driving more people to become Stunt fans - thereby being the thorn in their own side - which is ironic


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184872446119288832
Edit: this photo is epic


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184870377320665088


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184964640976986112
LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

All these people who claim to know what people want, I'm not even surprised.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Next week there will be a sign in the audience that says *Marko Stunt = Ratings*. :vince$


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The people who liked Marko Stunt match are geeks 

The Wood.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

I must have lost my mind for a second because I thought people wouldn't take a shit on good stuff, but as I mentioned earlier, I must have lost my mind because this is probably the biggest cesspool in the wrestling community, should never think this place can be objective when something is just plain good wrestling and storytelling.

The only thing bad about this was the illegal tag that lead to the pin


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> The people who liked Marko Stunt match are geeks
> 
> The Wood.


Woody Wood Pecker, he knows what the people want alright lol. I bet him and AEW moxley are just hating this right now. I bet Soul Rex is in spasms "What about big sweaty oily muscle men" lol. I like Rex he's a good guy, the other two not so much.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

You know Lacey vs. Natalya two weeks ago had the highest gain in viewership for RAW.


So no more complaints about Lacey being green and not being able to work. Be consistent now.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Sometimes that stuff goes over my head. Appreciate the heads up.


Don't confuse someone incapable of using his brain due to mental issues pouring out of his ears for trolling. People need to stop this bullshit with calling sick people trolls, no they are mentally ill and need help with reality in 95% of cases people are not trolling they have serious fucking reality issues.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

validreasoning said:


> He has a decent look, he has a better look than jungle boy for me but he is so tiny. I wonder what his shoot height is because he looks shorter than 5'2 Mysterio and even 5 foot Alexa Bliss


He said on CVV interview that he was 5'1 legitimately


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Not watching? Hence why I didn't say shit.


Cool. But why weren't you telling the numerous people who were saying that AEW was better without even watching it that they were wrong too?

NXT has been consistently better, there's just no urgency to watch it because it doesn't get spoiled as easily.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You know Lacey vs. Natalya two weeks ago had the highest gain in viewership for RAW.
> 
> 
> So no more complaints about Lacey being green and not being able to work. Be consistent now.


Didn't Lacey vs Natalya opened the show ?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> Didn't Lacey vs Natalya opened the show ?


It was the second segment. So they outdrew the opener. Look, you wanna use a quarter hour pop to justify Stunt being out there? Cool. I can accept that. But I dont want any bitching when Lacey is out there from workrate marks. K? All I ask is for consistency.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> It was the second segment. So they outdrew the opener. Look, you wanna use a quarter hour pop to justify Stunt being out there? Cool. I can accept that. But I dont want any bitching when Lacey is out there from workrate marks. K? All I ask is for consistency.


It was a Last Man standing match and the match was pretty good, I'm not surprised it gained. Lacey in general is pretty good, will be interesting to see how the reveal of her as Natalya's mystery partner did, we should find that out in a few hours.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> It was a Last Man standing match and the match was pretty good, I'm not surprised it gained. Lacey in general is pretty good, will be interesting to see how the reveal of her as Natalya's mystery partner did, we should find that out in a few hours.


Well Im glad to hear you say that. Most wouldn't about Lacey.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> It was the second segment. So they outdrew the opener. Look, you wanna use a quarter hour pop to justify Stunt being out there? Cool. I can accept that. But I dont want any bitching when Lacey is out there from workrate marks. K? All I ask is for consistency.


I was just asking a question….


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Well Im glad to hear you say that. Most wouldn't about Lacey.


She was just pushed way to quickly, it was retarded to do the Becky/Lacey feud that early, and over expose her by doing things like that horrid match with Charlotte. Her first feud out of the gate should've been with Natalya.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> She was just pushed way to quickly, it was retarded to do the Becky/Lacey feud that early, and over expose her by doing things like that horrid match with Charlotte. Her first feud out of the gate should've been with Natalya.


I think she wrestled Natalya on Main Event before appearing on Raw


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> It was the second segment. So they outdrew the opener. Look, you wanna use a quarter hour pop to justify Stunt being out there? Cool. I can accept that. But I dont want any bitching when Lacey is out there from workrate marks. K? All I ask is for consistency.


Slight difference here being that Marko can actually work. His only drawback that people can’t get past is his size. Lacey’s only redeeming quality is her tits, otherwise she makes Britt Baker look like a seasoned veteran. You’re talking apples and oranges here, or apples and melons, as it were.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Lucha Bros gained those viewers, not Marko Stunt. I'm sure the expectation of Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus contributed. He didn't contribute to a loss of viewers, so that's good for him. I still think he's a stinky little twink who shouldn't be getting in offense at all on his opponents


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i dont like marko stunt

he is plain too small 

im fine with a guy who's 5'9" 200 or something but marko stunt's billed height is 5 fucking 2 so he's actually what 5 even or something like that and he looks like he weighs about 120 pounds 

doesnt work for me


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Slight difference here being that Marko can actually work. His only drawback that people can’t get past is his size. Lacey’s only redeeming quality is her tits, otherwise she makes Britt Baker look like a seasoned veteran. You’re talking apples and oranges here, or apples and melons, as it were.


Doesnt matter. A pop is a pop. Stop quantifying it with what your idea of a "worker" is. The goal is to get eyes on the product. Lacey Evans popped 200k viewers. Just because she dossnt fit your ideal of a wrestler doesnt make that any less relevant. The goal is to have as many eyes on the product as possible, not to fulfill whatever your warped vision of workrate is. That kind of thinking is why there are two wrestling shows on Wednesday night that cant draw 2 million people between them.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Doesnt matter. A pop is a pop. Stop quantifying it with what your idea of a "worker" is. The goal is to get eyes on the product. Lacey Evans popped 200k viewers. Just because she dossnt fit your ideal of a wrestler doesnt make that any less relevant. The goal is to have as many eyes on the product as possible, not to fulfill whatever your warped vision of workrate is. That kind of thinking is why there are two wrestling shows on Wednesday night that cant draw 2 million people between them.


What the fuck, everybody else gets to quantify their fucking opinions with what their idea of a worker is. Let’s show some consistency here.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> What the fuck, everybody else gets to quantify their fucking opinions with what their idea of a worker is. Let’s show some consistency here.


You have more patience then me Reggie, Rainmaker is another one of those guys who moves the goalposts to fit his agenda. I love see him cry over Marko Stunt getting a ratings pop lol, he's bought a lot of hate out few of AEW haters on here lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> What the fuck, everybody else gets to quantify their fucking opinions with what their idea of a worker is. Let’s show some consistency here.


My point was, who the fuck cares what kind of worker she is if she's drawing eyes to the peoduct? You probably thought Goldberg and Sable were shit workers too right? Do you know how many millions of eyes and dollars they brought to pro wrestling? This fascination with how well someone can "work" on a scripted show is mind boggling to me. Its FAKE. Like, who cares? Do you want a business to succeed or placate to your ideal of mainstream wrestling being 2005 ROH with 60 minute chop and resthold fests?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

looper007 said:


> You have more patience then me Reggie, Rainmaker is another one of those guys who moves the goalposts to fit his agenda. I love see him cry over Marko Stunt getting a ratings pop lol, he's bought a lot of hate out few of AEW haters on here lol.


I have no issue with him popping a rating. If he continues to draw big quarters they should put him on the show, no matter what I think. Because I want the business to succeed, not placate to my ideals.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Right. Clearly you haven't seen him recently. But comparing a 6'8" brick shit house to a 5'2" troll boy seems pretty par for the course in this sub. Thanks for reminding me why I avoid this sub.


You're sort of missing the point so I'll hold your hand and walk you through what you don't get.

Marko is a teenager. He's small. That's his lot in life so he plays the super small scrappy teenager who's in way over his head. You might hate him on the basis of being small and I guess that's fine, but he plays his character well.

Corbin is a tall mean looking golden gloves champion. He used to have long hair and a badass metal guy look. It worked for him. In that picture you're proudly displaying he looks like a fucking Amish Enzo Amore. He's grinning and beaming like a geek.

If you want to talk about wrestlers who suck at fulfilling the role they're supposed to play... 

Yes yes yes, I realize Corbin is much better now and no longer looks like a bar tender. But just a little bit of self awareness never hurt anyone.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Some people make my brain hurt. 

The purpose of the product as far as I’m concerned is to entertain me. I sure as hell don’t want to be less entertained so somebody else might like it more. Sorry, I’m just not that generous with my leisure time. I like what they’re doing and I want them to keep doing it. And yes that includes Marko Stunt, Nyla Rose, Orange Cassidy, and whoever else they want to trot out to make people have these spectacular meltdowns. 

And with that I will quietly slip out of this discussion. Because I’ve said all I have to say, and I really don’t care about ratings other than watching certain other people’s asses get chapped over them. And Marko popping a rating is clearly chapping some asses. This is glorious.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

When I think back to all the enhancement wrestlers I've seen over the years....

Marko wasn't that bad. He was awkward and undersized but the awkwardness can be explained by the very obvious "they weren't used to teaming together". Every move he stuttered on were tag team maneuvers. as to "changing the channel"...why should anyone want to do that? Lucha Brothers have proven they can amaze and delight and it's worth waiting for. Jungle Boy hasn't been seen much and this showcased him more than his last minute partner who they explained was last minute. As to giving them offense...Why not? It made the Lucha Brothers look good taking it plus dishing it out.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Slight difference here being that Marko can actually work. His only drawback that people can’t get past is his size. Lacey’s only redeeming quality is her tits, otherwise she makes Britt Baker look like a seasoned veteran. You’re talking apples and oranges here, or apples and melons, as it were.


C’mon - I don’t even watch WWE and I know Lacey is serviceable with some clear upside

Definitely above Baker

Bad take from a good poster in this case mate


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> You're sort of missing the point so I'll hold your hand and walk you through what you don't get.
> 
> *Marko is a teenager.* He's small. That's his lot in life so he plays the super small scrappy teenager who's in way over his head. You might hate him on the basis of being small and I guess that's fine, but he plays his character well.
> 
> ...


He's 22.

I don't want to watch wrestlers who I could beat in a fight. It's that simple. The fact that he has a job in wrestling while people who work better, look better and have been gimmicks don't is a joke and every wrestler in the industry should be embarrassed to work with him. Likewise, the cruiserweights who wrestled Hornswoggle in the WWE should have been embarrassed too.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> He's 22.
> 
> I don't want to watch wrestlers who I could beat in a fight. It's that simple. The fact that he has a job in wrestling while people who work better, look better and have been gimmicks don't is a joke and every wrestler in the industry should be embarrassed to work with him. Likewise, the cruiserweights who wrestled Hornswoggle in the WWE should have been embarrassed too.


I desperately want you to explain this theory to Pentagon if you ever meet him.

Please take video


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I desperately want you to explain this theory to Pentagon if you ever meet him.
> 
> Please take video


I'm sure the wrestlers who work with him would be able to give an honest response as well


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> He's 22.
> 
> I don't want to watch wrestlers who I could beat in a fight. It's that simple. The fact that he has a job in wrestling while people who work better, look better and have been gimmicks don't is a joke and every wrestler in the industry should be embarrassed to work with him. Likewise, the cruiserweights who wrestled Hornswoggle in the WWE should have been embarrassed too.


He's comparable in size to Rey Mysterio, and last night was a fun match.

(shrug)


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> C’mon - I don’t even watch WWE and I know Lacey is serviceable with some clear upside
> 
> Definitely above Baker
> 
> Bad take from a good poster in this case mate


Ok, so maybe I exaggerated a _little_.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well...Stunt is a Draw based on ratings 
:cornette


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Pentagon's match drew a ratings bump.

Fenix drew a ratings bump in the second quarter 

Second quarter ratings prove that Jungle Boy is a huge draw!

See how this works?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184964640976986112
> LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Cult03 said:


> Cool. But why weren't you telling the numerous people who were saying that AEW was better without even watching it that they were wrong too?
> 
> NXT has been consistently better, there's just no urgency to watch it because it doesn't get spoiled as easily.


Because I literally haven't seen anyone say "I didn't watch NXT but Dynamite was way better"


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Bro. If you wanna compare Marko fucking Stunt to Rey or Daniel Bryan, ya know what? You win. You got it. Ill debate a lot of things, but im throwing my hands up at this one. You win. Hes Rey. You got me. No argument. Good job.


You’re being an idiot. 

Are they all small? Yes. 

Has Mysterio and Bryan gotten insane amounts of offense on guys like Lesnar? Bryan had Lesnar flopping around like a fucking fish. Meanwhile Pentagon lifts Stunt up with 1 hand and circles the ring and swings him by his hair and it’s a fucking issue?

You’re trolling at this point.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

I thought the match went as it should. It would've been different if Stunt was bodyslamming people. He did a lil flippy shit and ended up eating the pin when he got crushed. My problems:

1. Lucha Bros sold a little too much.
2. The match went too long.

#2 is an issue with any AEW match as their matches tend to go long, no matter who is wrestling, for no reason at all.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chan Hung said:


> Well...Stunt is a Draw based on ratings
> <img src="https://i.imgur.com/Ex10fcJ.png" border="0" alt="" title="Cornette" class="inlineimg" />


Are the Mean Street Posse draws? They spiked a ratings when they went against Patterson & Brisco. Common sense would lead someone to determine that it is the geek show element, and was probably a lot of people laughing at AEW. 

It’s also scary when this and the Japanese girl people fetishise are your biggest gains. Like, maybe that says something about how it’s affecting the perception of your serious shit?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> He's comparable in size to Rey Mysterio, and last night was a fun match.
> 
> (shrug)



















Yeah, "comparable"..


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Because I literally haven't seen anyone say "I didn't watch NXT but Dynamite was way better"


Then you're searching this forum with your eyes closed.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Yeah, "comparable"..


Yeah, """"comparable""""...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Tough S.O.B Marko is looking for the haterzzzz


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184894803395432455


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> Yeah, "comparable"..


I mean I think this size mark bullshit is dumb as FUCK in wrestling where David vs Goliath stories can and do happen all the time, so are we really going to get into how Rey being pretty jacked suddenly makes it make sense in your mind for him to be competitive with dudes literally twice his size but Stunt being small does not?

They're both 5 foot nothing men they'd get destroyed in a shoot no matter what you do. 

This is not the UFC where you weigh-in and even slight changes in weight can lead to drastic differences in power. So what fucking difference does it make in your brain if a small lucha guy has muscle or not when it's not relevant? The story behind the lucha guy is he's too small to tango with the big guys, but he CAN stand a chance by doing head scissors and shit that uses the big guys momentum against him. 

So literally you're just wanking off being bodybuilding marks who buy into this idea that a ripped small guy is somehow a more dangerous competitor in a fight, which we KNOW from the UFC is not the fucking case at all.

Both of you guys would see Anthony Joshua vs that Mexican guy and say "this is absolutely stupid, it's not believable at all."


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Tough S.O.B Marko is looking for the haterzzzz
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184894803395432455


Won't be hard to find. Only problem is he will have to look up to find them. Not crying when you split your eyebrow doesn't make you that tough either. AEW sycophants need to just stop. They know he's a joke, just like WWE fans used to think Hornswoggle was a joke but they just can't admit to AEW'S weaknesses. It's weird. What do you guys gain from it? AEW won't get better with so many fans acting as though they're AEW's version of Vince McMahons yes men.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> I mean I think this size mark bullshit is dumb as FUCK in wrestling where David vs Goliath stories can and do happen all the time, so are we really going to get into how Rey being pretty jacked suddenly makes it make sense in your mind for him to be competitive with dudes literally twice his size but Stunt being small does not?
> 
> They're both 5 foot nothing men they'd get destroyed in a shoot no matter what you do.
> 
> ...


One of them looks like they can hold their own in a fight and the other looks like a child. Stories help us switch off realism and believe one person can look tough as well. Some smaller wrestlers can look realistic against larger opponents. David VS Goliath is basically speed VS strength. How is Stunt going to outspeed the Lucha Bros? Stunt doesn't have it. The guy with no legs doesn't have it. Hornswoggle doesn't have it. 

Marko Stunt and Rey Mysterio aren't even fucking close to being comparable. What a fucking joke


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> Won't be hard to find. Only problem is he will have to look up to find them. Not crying when you split your eyebrow doesn't make you that tough either. AEW sycophants need to just stop. They know he's a joke, just like WWE fans used to think Hornswoggle was a joke but they just can't admit to AEW'S weaknesses. It's weird. What do you guys gain from it? AEW won't get better with so many fans acting as though they're AEW's version of Vince McMahons yes men.


Listen mate, real talk - everybody knows Marko is the 3rd wheel in a tag team who is there to get beaten up and eat the pin + get the occasional high spot and thrown around.

That is his role - and I happen to like those sort of matches and characters

Its everybody else going “squeeeeeeeeee, killing the business” while disregarding the role, position on the card and actual happenings in the match that needs to reexamine life as they know it

Me? I like ‘liking’ stuff - its more rewarding. And when I don’t like stuff, I stop watching

But maybe that is just my super human level of self control


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> One of them looks like they can hold their own in a fight and the other looks like a child. Stories help us switch off realism and believe one person can look tough as well. Some smaller wrestlers can look realistic against larger opponents. David VS Goliath is basically speed VS strength. How is Stunt going to outspeed the Lucha Bros? Stunt doesn't have it. The guy with no legs doesn't have it. Hornswoggle doesn't have it.
> 
> Marko Stunt and Rey Mysterio aren't even fucking close to being comparable. What a fucking joke


Once again, you're not basing that off the reality of fighting. You're basing that off of your cartoony understanding of "bodybuilder = fighter" which is not at all the reality.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Listen mate, real talk - everybody knows Marko is the 3rd wheel in a tag team who is there to get beaten up and eat the pin + get the occasional high spot and thrown around.
> 
> That is his role - and I happen to like those sort of matches and characters
> 
> ...


And I like Pentagon Jr. not being made to look like it would take 12 minutes to beat a midget. They needed to do this differently, to protect certain wrestlers. Jungle Boy being one of them. They could have made him a very sympathetic baby face, by putting him in the ring trying to protect the midget against the bad guys. Instead this company has to make everyone look as tough as the others.

Ooh tell me your opinion on the WWE? I hope you like to like that too?


----------



## bozojeff (Oct 10, 2019)

I don't dislike Marko - it's really funny seeing him get launched in the air and pummelled for Luchasaurus to make a rescue. But he should never be a legitimate threat to wrestlers AEW wants the viewer to take seriously. He's a comedy jobber who should maybe get the occasional fluke win but get destroyed during and in the aftermath, while helping build sympathy for Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy who then wreck house and avenge their friend.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> Once again, you're not basing that off the reality of fighting. You're basing that off of your cartoony understanding of "bodybuilder = fighter" which is not at all the reality.


No, I'm basing it on the fact that my little sister would legitimately beat the shit out of Marko Stunt if she wanted to. I can deal with Darby Allin going toe to toe with other cruiserweights/middleweights, but not Marko Stunt. Not the guy with no legs. Not Hornswoggle. They have their place in the wrestling world, sure. But they do not have a place in the ring kicking out of any moves delivered by Penta or Fenix.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

bozojeff said:


> I don't dislike Marko - it's really funny seeing him get launched in the air and pummelled for Luchasaurus to make a rescue. But he should never be a legitimate threat to wrestlers AEW wants the viewer to take seriously. He's a comedy jobber who should maybe get the occasional fluke win but get destroyed during and in the aftermath, while helping build sympathy for Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy who then wreck house and avenge their friend.


Exactly. He should have started in the ring, been destroyed, dragged over by Penta to make the tag. Having Jungle Boy wrestle 8 minutes of so without a partner would have made him a sympathetic baby face, putting the crowd behind him and making him a more over face. This booking wrestlers the right way thing isn't difficult. Jungle Boy should have been the one to kick out of Penta's moves. Not Stunt. Booking people like Stunt to look credible against people like Penta is basically like 50/50 booking. It shouldn't fucking happen.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> And I like Pentagon Jr. not being made to look like it would take 12 minutes to beat a midget. They needed to do this differently, to protect certain wrestlers. Jungle Boy being one of them. They could have made him a very sympathetic baby face, by putting him in the ring trying to protect the midget against the bad guys. Instead this company has to make everyone look as tough as the others.
> 
> Ooh tell me your opinion on the WWE? I hope you like to like that too?


As I said - Pentagon did the match, sold for the match - so, your opinion on this is like suuuuuper duper irrelevant

And no, I don’t ‘like to like’ WWE - they fall in the other category of “I did not like it any more, so I stopped watching”

Haven’t watched it in a year or two - barring a highlight on Youtube to see if I missed anything

The same way I sometimes look at people on my ignore list to see if I made a mistake

....

I think you’ll find my super human restraint kicking in again in my lack of replies to you :shrug


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Cult03 said:
> 
> 
> > Won't be hard to find. Only problem is he will have to look up to find them. Not crying when you split your eyebrow doesn't make you that tough either. AEW sycophants need to just stop. They know he's a joke, just like WWE fans used to think Hornswoggle was a joke but they just can't admit to AEW'S weaknesses. It's weird. What do you guys gain from it? AEW won't get better with so many fans acting as though they're AEW's version of Vince McMahons yes men.
> ...


You had to do a lot of inside talk to justify it. You’re right though. I bet the people who don’t like AEW will stop watching. ? 



MontyCora said:


> Cult03 said:
> 
> 
> > One of them looks like they can hold their own in a fight and the other looks like a child. Stories help us switch off realism and believe one person can look tough as well. Some smaller wrestlers can look realistic against larger opponents. David VS Goliath is basically speed VS strength. How is Stunt going to outspeed the Lucha Bros? Stunt doesn't have it. The guy with no legs doesn't have it. Hornswoggle doesn't have it.
> ...


No one’s saying that, Monty, lol. Cult is just saying there is an obvious difference in believability between Rey Mysterio and Marko fucking Stunt. Michael Cera might be taller than Tom Hardy. Does that mean he should get all the action roles?


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

The Wood said:


> You had to do a lot of inside talk to justify it. You’re right though. I bet the people who don’t like AEW will stop watching. ?
> 
> 
> 
> No one’s saying that, Monty, lol. Cult is just saying there is an obvious difference in believability between Rey Mysterio and Marko fucking Stunt. Michael Cera might be taller than Tom Hardy. Does that mean he should get all the action roles?


Now I'm picturing Cera in Fury Road and it's FUCKING hilarious and yes I want that and you just blew apart your entire argument good job.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

MontyCora said:


> Now I'm picturing Cera in Fury Road and it's FUCKING hilarious and yes I want that and you just blew apart your entire argument good job.


Cera in a spoof as Bane will be crazy money


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> As I said - Pentagon did the match, sold for the match - so, your opinion on this is like suuuuuper duper irrelevant
> 
> And no, I don’t ‘like to like’ WWE - they fall in the other category of “I did not like it any more, so I stopped watching”
> 
> ...


So you only like to like stuff when it suits your agenda? That's fine. Like I've said before, if you enjoy watching little people do flips go watch some gymnastics or CMLL. They love that stuff. Pentagon wouldn't have had a choice but to sell for him. That does not mean he thought it was the best choice. 

You're about as super human as Super Humman, mate. You and everyone else who is ok with Stunt in that ring is showing they don't have an original thought in their own head. Bryan Alvarez just tells you to jump and you ask how high?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cult03 said:


> LifeInCattleClass said:
> 
> 
> > Tough S.O.B Marko is looking for the haterzzzz
> ...


Or maybe people do like him? I don't like him personally but others do. What is it with people thinking that just cause THEY think something everyone else does?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> Now I'm picturing Cera in Fury Road and it's FUCKING hilarious and yes I want that and you just blew apart your entire argument good job.


Says a lot about your opinion on what is good. Can we just have an honest conversation, AEW fans? Are you really ok with Marko Stunt even having a contract? What about him looking tough against Penta? What does he actually add to your entertainment? Stop avoiding the hard questions and tell your side instead of yelling troll


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Death Rider said:


> Or maybe people do like him? I don't like him personally but others do. What is it with people thinking that just cause THEY think something everyone else does?


Exactly. What is it with people thinking that just because they think something, everyone else does? Why am I being forced on here to have to enjoy every facet of AEW? Why are people being called trolls for not enjoying every single facet of AEW? Why am I being told to go watch WWE when I criticize legitimate issues with AEW? Why can't I say Marko Stunt is a fucking joke and shouldn't be in the ring of the 2nd or 3rd biggest company in the world? Is it because Bryan Alvarez said he is ok with it now? It was done wrong. 

If people like Marko Stunt they can, but I think their opinion is terrible. Enjoy your midget, I hope he doesn't make any of my favourites look like a joke anymore.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cult03 said:


> MontyCora said:
> 
> 
> > Now I'm picturing Cera in Fury Road and it's FUCKING hilarious and yes I want that and you just blew apart your entire argument good job.
> ...


Yes, fall guy for jungle Express in 6 man tags. Him looking tough is fine. Match should have been shorter. You do know some people like marko stunt? Just cause YOU don't, does not mean others are lying


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Death Rider said:


> Yes, fall guy for jungle Express in 6 man tags. Him looking tough is fine. Match should have been shorter. You do know some people like marko stunt? Just cause YOU don't, does not mean others are lying


Not enough people like him to give him a spot on the card for the 2nd or 3rd biggest company in the world. I like Anthony Greene, why not put him on the card? Oh he's not well known, probably a bit green and doesn't really fit in on the roster? Well neither does fucking Marko Stunt.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> Says a lot about your opinion on what is good. Can we just have an honest conversation, AEW fans? Are you really ok with Marko Stunt even having a contract? What about him looking tough against Penta? What does he actually add to your entertainment? Stop avoiding the hard questions and tell your side instead of yelling troll


Jesus CHRIST kid it was a fucking joke. Learn to understand humor you weird-ass robot person.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Stunt shouldn't have been in the match.

They could've built up sympathy for Jungle Boy by making him go 2 on 1 with Lucha Bros - I doubt they could've postponed the match as it's not sure how long Luchasaurus is out for.


----------



## Cc_ (Oct 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> Yeah, "comparable"..


Haha, I was looking for a comparing picture too. 

Rey might not be tall but in his best looking days he is buff. And if you would meet a guy like him in real life (lot of mass on his frame) you would say he is buff. Marko Stunt is not.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

I am known for defending many inring stuff, which other people already gave up. But this time ...

It started with the previous women match, where a few moves (including the final cover) looked unbelievable and out of place. Fine, let`s move on. But then the thing with Jungle Boy and Stunt started. I call that "bad booking", sorry guys.

Sure, a few persons in the crowd think "uh oh, look that little boy posing" and like such stuff. But it made the other wrestlers and commentary look stupid. In the very end the match was a joke and nobody should spent time to bring Stunt over.

I am very dissappointed by that booking and my tolerance is exhausted. AEW should get their stuff together very soon!




V-Trigger said:


> So according to the trolls around here should have they canceled the match and screw the crowd?.


O M G. AEW is not a poor indy production. We are talking about a billionaire here, who can hire everybody he wants. Which made hiring Stunt even more ridiculous.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

There doesn’t need to be a “fall guy” for Jungle Boy and/or Luchasaurus. And they don’t need to be pint-sized and unbelievable. 

It would be nice if people stopped trying to discredit people’s criticism as trying to steamroll the poor opinions of others. You can have your opinion. Cool. It doesn’t mean it is based reasonably or believably. It doesn’t mean that outside audiences are going to do anything other than laugh at the silly wrestling. 

Argue people’s points instead of simply saying “some people like him” or “you don’t speak for everyone.” No shit. Neither do you. So cut that out. 

But common sense and what appeals to most people’s tastes is not as subjective as a lot of you make out. Most people don’t like eating gravel. Just because a few do doesn’t mean it is logical to open a restaurant that serves gravel. 

Marko Stunt appeals to AEW marks (and yes, I am going to use that word — it is a descriptor) and people who largely don’t and won’t give a shit about wrestling. We’ve seen things like this before. We can also think about how it helps water everything else down, because how can it not? 

No one has an argument against that which isn’t a complete segue (“they had to do something!”) or trying to minimalize his involvement (it’s not like he’s on every show in the main event”). Well, be careful what you wish for.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

I hate when people act like dudes like Bryan and Balor are small and not believable in wrestling where you're supposed to suspend your disbelief, but...

Yea. Have to agree with OP here. Dude's way too small. They had him get way too much offense in and in the ring for way too long.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184964640976986112:LOL :ha :LOL :ha


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

TripleG said:


> Meltzer brought up a good point about the match length though.
> 
> It is possible that they had the format all set and ready to go before deciding to pull Luchasaurus, so the time the match had was already set in stone.
> 
> EDIT: As for Marko Stunt, he is a perfect sideshow attraction type guy, like a Zack Gowan.



Meltzer just told his own interpretation of things. They could have filled the time other wise, beside bringing out a better wrestler. The match was lost anyway.






Cc_ said:


> Haha, I was looking for a comparing picture too.
> 
> Rey might not be tall but in his best looking days he is buff. And if you would meet a guy like him in real life (lot of mass on his frame) you would say he is buff. Marko Stunt is not.


Comparing it to Rey doesn`t work anyway. The 22yo Marko Stunt goes out there to play a little annoying kid and he looks like that. That is his gimmick.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Punkamaniac said:


> Stunt shouldn't have been in the match.
> 
> They could've built up sympathy for Jungle Boy by making him go 2 on 1 with Lucha Bros - I doubt they could've postponed the match as it's not sure how long Luchasaurus is out for.


That would have been dumb and a plothole when you already had a third man step up in for his team due to injury earlier in the night. If you do the above the scu match needs changing too.

Also if people are that bothered by marko stunt switch off whilst he is on TV. I mean the ratings went up apparently during his segment so maybe some people like him. If ratings go down whilst he is on they will soon change things. He ain't for me and I found the match too long but some of the venom towards him in this thread is ridiculous.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Death Rider said:


> That would have been dumb and a plothole when you already had a third man step up in for his team due to injury earlier in the night. If you do the above the scu match needs changing too.
> 
> Also if people are that bothered by marko stunt switch off whilst he is on TV. I mean the ratings went up apparently during his segment so maybe some people like him. If ratings go down whilst he is on they will soon change things. He ain't for me and I found the match too long but some of the venom towards him in this thread is ridiculous.


The ratings went up because they wanted to see the midget get murdered on live tv. Not because of him, but because of Penta and Fenix. Trying to spin it to say Stunt is Ratings!!! is a fucking joke.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cult03 said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> > That would have been dumb and a plothole when you already had a third man step up in for his team due to injury earlier in the night. If you do the above the scu match needs changing too.
> ...


So you asked every person who tuned in why they tuned in? Good to know. I wasn't spinning shit. I was stating facts. I said ratings went up whilst he was on screen. if he was that much of problem surely people would turn off. 

Also since you know so much about other people's reasons for tuning in why don't you tell cody on twitter who has asked for feedback. Surely he needs to hear from someone who knows as much as you clearly do about why others tune in. 

Unlike you and wood I don't pretend to know what other people want to watch. I like what I like and don't dictate what people should enjoy. If you hate marko that much skip his segments.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Death Rider said:


> So you asked every person who tuned in why they tuned in? Good to know. I wasn't spinning shit. I was stating facts. I said ratings went up whilst he was on screen. if he was that much of problem surely people would turn off.
> 
> Also since you know so much about other people's reasons for tuning in why don't you tell cody on twitter who has asked for feedback. Surely he needs to hear from someone who knows as much as you clearly do about why others tune in.
> 
> Unlike you and wood I don't pretend to know what other people want to watch. I like what I like and don't dictate what people should enjoy. If you hate marko that much skip his segments.


Ok, mate. People were tuning in specifically to watch Marko Stunt wrestle. Even I, the WWE plant, tuned in just to watch Marko Stunt wrestle. In fact, I hope AEW allows Marko Stunt to wrestle every single week now because the kid has IT. You see how dumb I sound now? This is what you sound like saying Marko Stunt causes any ratings bumb. Fucking hell guys, my head hurts. This is too much


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Ger said:


> O M G. AEW is not a poor indy production. We are talking about a billionaire here, who can hire everybody he wants. Which made hiring Stunt even more ridiculous.


OMG, no he can’t, not when so much talent is locked up in contracts with WWE and elsewhere. And even if he could, who is he gonna grab on short notice to fill in for one of his stars who was recently injured? Dude might be loaded, be he can’t just snap his fingers and conjure up a bunch of free agents that also happen to appeal to every supposed wrestling fan’s own unique desires. 

It floors me how this kid’s performance is being applauded everywhere else, but here on a _wrestling_ forum it’s being so widely shit on.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> OMG, no he can’t, not when so much talent is locked up in contracts with WWE and elsewhere. And even if he could, who is he gonna grab on short notice to fill in for one of his stars who was recently injured? Dude might be loaded, be he can’t just snap his fingers and conjure up a bunch of free agents that also happen to appeal to every supposed wrestling fan’s own unique desires.
> 
> It floors me how this kid’s performance is being applauded everywhere else, but here on a _wrestling_ forum it’s being so widely shit on.


I actually think Jimmy Havoc would have been a good option. It could have been literally anyone but him. He is getting sympathy praise from people who won't say anything bad about AEW yet. Even Sonny Kiss. Surely one of the eccentric weirdos they had back there could have stood up when needed.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Death Rider said:


> So you asked every person who tuned in why they tuned in? Good to know. I wasn't spinning shit. I was stating facts. I said ratings went up whilst he was on screen. if he was that much of problem surely people would turn off.


I am pretty sure, that in the long run people turn off because sh$t like this. So far I had tolerated that as an accident. If some experts out there want to paint this match as the best thing of the show, well, maybe one should stop watching the complete show, to prove a point.
Doesn`t matter anyway, because the billionaire pays every cr§p they sent out there, incl. Marko Stunt. It is so sad. I hope he enjoys his own show.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Could care less about how tough this dude is. How entertaining is he? What is he? He has no character other than looking like the typical 11 year old WWE fan.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> OMG, no he can’t, not when so much talent is locked up in contracts with WWE and elsewhere. And even if he could, who is he gonna grab on short notice to fill in for one of his stars who was recently injured? Dude might be loaded, be he can’t just snap his fingers and conjure up a bunch of free agents that also happen to appeal to every supposed wrestling fan’s own unique desires.
> 
> It floors me how this kid’s performance is being applauded everywhere else, but here on a _wrestling_ forum it’s being so widely shit on.


Erm ... Wrestling is not just about WWE and AEW.
The whole world is full of wrestlers. Some are not (hard) signed, others can get easily borrowed or bought from a promotion, especially for one match. Putting Stunt out there because they have nobody else, is just a lame excuse.

If such a rich promotion SERIOUSLY has nobody else as backup than Stunt, then this promotion sucks! Sorry, but you guys are making AEW looking bad more and more with all these strange excuses. 

About "applause":
Haters applaude always, if people make themself look stupid.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Ger said:


> I am pretty sure, that in the long run people turn off because sh$t like this. So far I had tolerated that as an accident. If some experts out there want to paint this match as the best thing of the show, well, maybe one should stop watching the complete show, to prove a point.
> Doesn`t matter anyway, because the billionaire pays every cr§p they sent out there, incl. Marko Stunt. It is so sad. I hope he enjoys his own show.


#1, nobody said he was the best thing on the show. Nobody is saying he’s going to be the next face of the company. All people are saying is that he’s better than the shit he’s getting would indicate. 

#2, a whole lot more people seem to be enjoying the show than not. The ratings aren’t saying that everybody tuned in to watch Marko Stunt, but they strongly suggest that the show didn’t lose many viewers because of him, as most of the experts in here predicted. Again, the most crapping on the show in general and Stunt in particular that I’ve seen anywhere is here in this forum.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

This was probably one of the very few times you'll see Marko in a ring on the regular AEW show. He'll be in dark matches. He's got a place, like Hornswoggle. I wouldn't compare him to Mysterio, Stunt's gimmick is a little kid and muscling up wouldn't fit the gimmick. There's always a place for the guys like him.

You can't be serious all the time, otherwise it's just boring. A little fun is good. Perhaps the match went on a bit too long and needed more Jungleboy but they are protecting him for now. Eventually they'll have him as a high midcard guy, can't have him being destroyed this early in the programming.

I didn't mind it. It was even a little funny and I found parts of it enjoyable. Just be glad his Marko's little brother isn't there too....


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

To the OP, he got the highest gain in ratings hows it feel ?? Lol


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

KrysRaw1 said:


> To the OP, he got the highest gain in ratings hows it feel ?? Lol


So did Baron Corbin on the SD on Fox debut..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

1. Marko Stunt is like Orange Cassidy. Both are gimmicks that are super polarizing. Marko's is even more polarizing because unlike OC there's very little payoff to having him around. 

2. The Mean Street Posse vs The Stooges is the highest rated Raw segment ever, doesn't necessarily mean folk wanted to see More Posse and Stooges. 

3. I'm on the side of the match was a poor decision, but it's highly likely it caused no long term damage.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Marko’s original match was a dark with Janela

Which I think will be an interesting squash match once they get to it


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I watched the match for pentagon, not for that boy... so why everybody says that he was the one to draw ratings?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cult03 said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> > So you asked every person who tuned in why they tuned in? Good to know. I wasn't spinning shit. I was stating facts. I said ratings went up whilst he was on screen. if he was that much of problem surely people would turn off.
> ...


No wonder your head hurts cause you clearly can't fucking read. I never said any of those things. I said people clearly were not that bothered by him as they actually gained viewers. You are the only one claiming to know why people tuned in 

If you know so much about who draws ask aew to hire you because clearly you know better then us. You are the only here claiming to know why they gained viewers. If you are so smart surely a wrestling company should hire you. Heck cody is asking for feedback go message him on twitter. Same goes for anyone else who "knows" what draws. 

@Ger; I never said it was the best thing on the show. I would not have made it that long either.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Death Rider said:


> No wonder your head hurts cause you clearly can't fucking read. I never said any of those things. I said people clearly were not that bothered by him as they actually gained viewers. You are the only one claiming to know why people tuned in
> 
> If you know so much about who draws ask aew to hire you because clearly you know better then us. You are the only here claiming to know why they gained viewers. If you are so smart surely a wrestling company should hire you. Heck cody is asking for feedback go message him on twitter. Same goes for anyone else who "knows" what draws.
> 
> @Ger; I never said it was the best thing on the show. I would not have made it that long either.


I think the reason why they gained viewers at that point is obvious though. People want to see Pentagon Jr. He's a draw, that's obvious. You're trying to spin it to say people want to see Marko, which isn't true because he sucks. The same way people watched the opening segment of the SD debut on FOX. Because Baron Corbin is a draw and people want to watch him hahaha. Hire meeee Codyyyyyyyy


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Marko’s original match was a dark with Janela
> 
> Which I think will be an interesting squash match once they get to it


Wait, did this already happen?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> #1, nobody said he was the best thing on the show. Nobody is saying he’s going to be the next face of the company. All people are saying is that he’s better than the shit he’s getting would indicate.
> 
> #2, a whole lot more people seem to be enjoying the show than not. The ratings aren’t saying that everybody tuned in to watch Marko Stunt, but they strongly suggest that the show didn’t lose many viewers because of him, as most of the experts in here predicted. *Again, the most crapping on the show in general and Stunt in particular that I’ve seen anywhere is here in this forum.*


Also this is the only forum that I've seen Dynamite episode get sniffy reviews or Stunt getting the most abuse. It's weird how off kilter this forum is to the rest of the wrestling community. I only ever see "give me more promo's and big sweaty muscle men" bought up on here.

I'm just happy that Stunt has driven all these haters to tears, just puts a smile on my face .


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I didn’t like the Marko match (but I feel bad for all the hate he is getting). Still AEW are getting more right than wrong. Can’t wait til next week.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I just want to point out one thing.

Smaller people, actually do beat bigger people in real life. I've seen enough videos of bullies picking on someone who is 2 or 3 times smaller than them, get their ass kicked by said person. So that shows that in real life it can happen, because it has happened. I still ain't 100% behind him getting in the offense he did, but to act like it's unrealistic when it actually happens in real life is laughable.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Cult03 said:


> Then you're searching this forum with your eyes closed.


If I see one I'll call it out. Until then stop whining.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

grecefar said:


> I watched the match for pentagon, not for that boy... so why everybody says that he was the one to draw ratings?


You are missing the point. He wasn't the only reason they gained viewers. The point is that he didn't drove viewers away like some geeks on this forum and on twitter are implying.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cult03 said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> > No wonder your head hurts cause you clearly can't fucking read. I never said any of those things. I said people clearly were not that bothered by him as they actually gained viewers. You are the only one claiming to know why people tuned in
> ...


Ok adding you to the ignore list. I ain't tried to spin shit but carry on being unable to read


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Blaze said:


> I just want to point out one thing.
> 
> Smaller people, actually do beat bigger people in real life. I've seen enough videos of bullies picking on someone who is 2 or 3 times smaller than them, get their ass kicked by said person. So that shows that in real life it can happen, because it has happened. I still ain't 100% behind him getting in the offense he did, but to act like it's unrealistic when it actually happens in real life is laughable.


That happens against shitters who don't know how to fight, and pick on tiny people because they usually don't fight back.

The Lucha Bros do not belong in that category.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Tilon said:


> That happens against shitters who don't know how to fight, and pick on tiny people because they usually don't fight back.
> 
> The Lucha Bros do not belong in that category.


Tell that to the people acting like they can beat him up because he's small. 

Like I said, it was dumb, but not because small people can't beat bigger people, it was dumb because of who it involved. But size doesn't mean you can't fight.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wow this thread is still going. Look, I'm not a fan of Marko' shtick. I don't care how he looks, I saw his gimmick before he ever joined AEW, and even then I didn't care for it.

But, he's there. He is in a stable with Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy. The big man goes down, you plug in the other guy. Simple as that. Any other partner would have hurt the idea of this tag tournament because Jungle Boy doesn't have a relationship with anyone else on the roster yet besides his stable mates.

And the talk of this will turn people off or people won't take this seriously. Look, people who think wrestling is the fakest and hokiest shit there is will think that regardless of Marko. And honestly, there is a part in all of us that likes seeing a guy like him get thrown around. Why do you think a guy like Braun Strowman is over to this day, because it's fun to watch him beat up people smaller than him. Marko can be that punching bag, and at times be entertaining in doing so.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

11 pages of basically

‘Squeeeeee, killing the business’ vs. ‘I can live with his comedy jobber role that serves some function’

Reminds me of the OC thread - this forum is going to go to shits the day Pentagon vs OC happens


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 11 pages of basically
> 
> ‘Squeeeeee, killing the business’ vs. ‘I can live with his comedy jobber role that serves some function’
> 
> Reminds me of the OC thread - this forum is going to go to shits the day Pentagon vs OC happens


I’ll go you one better: Lucha brothers vs OC and Sonny Kiss. 

Tony Kahn are you listening? You wanna set Twitter on fire, this shit right here is gold.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I’ll go you one better: Lucha brothers vs OC and Sonny Kiss.
> 
> Tony Kahn are you listening? You wanna set Twitter on fire, this shit right here is gold.


Memes for days brother


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Like I said earlier I hate marko with a passion but I'll tune in to see him murdered any day of the week. As long as his not lasting longer than 5 minutes he has a place


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Y'all need to chill the fuck out. Marko lasted 15 mins because the Lucha Bros wanted him to.

Also Cody said in an interview recently that they'll probably never have their regular guys squashed just to build the other guy up, like the Hangman/Sabian one at Fyter and now this. It's only when they bring out jobbers like in the LAX match. Which in the long run, makes sense.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Blaze said:


> I just want to point out one thing.
> 
> Smaller people, actually do beat bigger people in real life.


LMAO. If your opponent can gorilla press with literally one hand, you're not winning that fight. Marko Stunt is quite literally the size of a child. 

Smaller fighters can beat bigger, sometimes much bigger opponents - MMA history is legit proof of this. But Pentagon Jr should not be selling for a literal child - he's too valuable


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> LMAO. If your opponent can gorilla press with literally one hand, you're not winning that fight. Marko Stunt is quite literally the size of a child.
> 
> Smaller fighters can beat bigger, sometimes much bigger opponents - MMA history is legit proof of this.* But Pentagon Jr should not be selling for a literal child - he's too valuable*


Again, every post I've made about this, agree's with that. So your point in telling me that is? I just was laughing at the people who think someone small can't beat someone big. That's clearly not you, so my post wasn't at you.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

I don't know what people are bitching about. I thought he was awesome and it gave me proper ECW vibes.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

the_flock said:


> I don't know what people are bitching about. I thought he was awesome and it gave me proper ECW vibes.


They’re bitching to bitch at this point honestly.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Just remember that they had Big Show selling Mysterio's 619 move when Big Show has probably taken shits bigger than Mysterio.

I know, the gimmicks are different between Mysterio and Stunt but in either case it would require a total drug induced suspension of belief to accept the Mysterio vs Show outcomes. 

I like Marko, it's too bad he was tossed into this type of match due to injury, his role is to get beat up and eat the pins so the other two don't have to do it.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

the_flock said:


> I don't know what people are bitching about. I thought he was awesome and it gave me proper ECW vibes.


I get what they're bitching about. It's just not something _I'd_ bitch about. Nor does anyone need to be bitching quite as vehemently as many of them are. 
Can't just say "I don't think he should be on tv" and leave it at that. 
Can't understand that there is in fact some logic behind him being in the match in light of the fact that the planned partner got injured, who he's also partners with. 

Shit happens, people get injured, snow storms cancel flights, guys get MRSA in their elbows. AEW made the best decision they thought they could under the circumstances. Who's to say Jurassic Express wasn't originally planned to go over, and they thought changing that up was enough to deal with for one match. 

But yeah, people in here are gonna bitch no matter what they do. They have no idea what goes into the planning and preparation of these shows, how stuff is laid out, what the long term plans are and how each segment of each show plays into those plans. They only see what they see and whine like a bunch of spoiled brats if it's not exactly to their liking. Pretty fucking lame, but I'm finally starting to figure out how to just laugh at it. Just follow @LifeInCattleClass around a bit more -- he seems to be having a good time with it all. :lol


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

https://twitter.com/iamjericho/status/1185317419386048514?s=21


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Jericho speaking facts on Twitter. 

Saying a lot of what I already said regarding Stunt’s size


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Even Jericho comparing Stunt to Rey Mysterio? It's just lunacy.

Yeah, Marko's match was pretty entertaining. But all this word salad is obscuring the core problem. When people see him, he LOOKS EXACTLY LIKE A CHILD.

It's really not that complicated.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Tilon said:


> Even Jericho comparing Stunt to Rey Mysterio? It's just lunacy.
> 
> Yeah, Marko's match was pretty entertaining. But all this word salad is obscuring the core problem. When people see him, he LOOKS EXACTLY LIKE A CHILD.
> 
> It's really not that complicated.


Corbin or Rollins say pro WWE nonsense = What corporate shills!

Jericho says dumb shit to defend the company he works for = Genius!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Corbin or Rollins say pro WWE nonsense = What corporate shills!
> 
> Jericho says dumb shit to defend the company he works for = Genius!


Really? You’re gonna attempt to compare those two clods to Jericho on social media? Talk about saying dumb shit...


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Really? You’re gonna attempt to compare those two clods to Jericho on social media? Talk about saying dumb shit...


You realize Jericho has made similar comments to Corbin and Rollins, maybe not as direct or fervently, over the course of his career. He defends the company who pays his bills, as he should.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

V-Trigger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184964640976986112<img src="http://i.imgur.com/D6qabSQ.gif" border="0" alt="" title="LOL" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/rmFv3sL.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Ha" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/D6qabSQ.gif" border="0" alt="" title="LOL" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/rmFv3sL.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Ha" class="inlineimg" />


You a) know what this says about the rest of AEW, and b) that this almost definitely the geek show principle. Plenty of people called it, like MSP, Sable and a lot of the WCW shit that drove people off. Viewership just means people watched. It doesn’t mean they liked it and didn’t turn off AEW laughing hysterically.

People don’t know what to do with numbers these days, and it drives me nuts.


----------



## TFA (Aug 12, 2012)

Actually didn't mind Marko. Was never a fan of his and he kinda won me over a bit in the tag match. Prob won't ever be a fav of mine, but can defiantly get the job done and be entertaining.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Tilon said:
> 
> 
> > Even Jericho comparing Stunt to Rey Mysterio? It's just lunacy.
> ...


How is his comment dumb? He is right people used to call rey too small and jericho too small back in the 90's like they do marko. Plus I don't think corbin has ever said anything on the level of stupidity that Rollins has.


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

The Mysterio comparison is so silly. He may have been similar size-wise (proportionally) but he still had a cool, charismatic look. Stunt has no 'x factor' whatsoever.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Bubbly said:


> The Mysterio comparison is so silly. He may have been similar size-wise (proportionally) but he still had a cool, charismatic look. Stunt has no 'x factor' whatsoever.


Bingo. They are very different and Mysterio was a talented underdog that you wanted to see win against the big guys. Who actually wants to see Marko Stunt win anything?


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Lol at comparing two goons like Corbin and Rollins to Jericho. The guy that had to live with that stigma on Mexico, Japan and WCW when he was young. Not even CLOSE.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Maybe he should be Shorty S?


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Imagine if in 1999 Kane was injured and X-Pac had to team with Marko Stunt against Undertaker and Big Show. 

The only way that match should ever go beyond 30 seconds would be to put Undertaker and Big Show over as vicious heels. If you had a hobbit like Marko Stunt doing that stupid zany shit on Undertaker, it looks awful. 

I feel sorry for Pentagon Jr having to sell some of that shit. He should've just clocked him with a good kick in the beginning and forced Jungle Boy to endure a 2v1 that he loses but displays some heart in the process.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Awareness said:


> Imagine if in 1999 Kane was injured and X-Pac had to team with Marko Stunt against Undertaker and Big Show.
> 
> The only way that match should ever go beyond 30 seconds would be to put Undertaker and Big Show over as vicious heels. If you had a hobbit like Marko Stunt doing that stupid zany shit on Undertaker, it looks awful.
> 
> I feel sorry for Pentagon Jr having to sell some of that shit. He should've just clocked him with a good kick in the beginning and forced Jungle Boy to endure a 2v1 that he loses but displays some heart in the process.


Well spike Dudley says hello. Stop acting WWE didn't have someone like Stunt on their show.











Keep moving those goalposts why don't you.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

looper007 said:


> Well spike Dudley says hello. Stop acting WWE didn't have someone like Stunt on their show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.

did spike dudley get any offence in and kick out of a move?

I didn't even watch the vid because I highly doubt it, but correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

people need to realise the problem isn't that he's on the show, even though it is, but let's allow the fact that he's on. it'd be acceptable if he got ragdolled and completely burried any time he's in the ring.

The problem is he's getting offence onto, and kicking out of, moves from top title contenders.

that's the problem, he's not rey, he looks like a scrawny kid. the jericho tweet is stupid and i'm surprised him and jr have been positive about him on social media. the fact is they will gain NO viewers with him despite the increase in ratings on the show, that's short term wtf interest not long term i'm gonna keep watching interest so don't use that as a counterargument.

basically, he won't draw viewers. he will deter viewers, so instead of them trying to argue with the fans and say it's ok cos he's talented and it's like when rey blablablabal. take him the fuck off the show or bury him when he's on. Or is AEW a feel good charity show, I want to be entertained by watching fake fights, not by feeling good for ppl achieve their dreams like some comic relief bs lol.

AEW could be doing twice the numbers if they were putting out a better product imo, it's not difficult to get 1m on TNT with good production and a few stars when people are dying for an alternative to WWE, they're doing the bare minimum and it's being spun as if they're doing a good job.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Swan-San said:


> people need to realise the problem isn't that he's on the show, even though it is, but let's allow the fact that he's on. it'd be acceptable if he got ragdolled and completely burried any time he's in the ring.
> 
> The problem is he's getting offence onto, and kicking out of, moves from top title contenders.
> 
> ...


Right. Brand new show, brand new company is gonna pop 2 million+ viewers in its first 3 weeks. How did we ever miss that. 

Ignore list is growing exponentially today.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Right. Brand new show, brand new company is gonna pop 2 million+ viewers in its first 3 weeks. How did we ever miss that.
> 
> Ignore list is growing exponentially today.


I think on Double or Nothing night, I think I put a dozen people on Ignore. The Most I've done since I joined here. And plenty of other have joined them. It makes for a easier life on AEW threads, far to must fetish about big men, promos, ratings (but you see the same on WWE ratings forum defending them lol, i.e Woody), wanting it to be more like WWE or thinking it's too WWE etc....

Some good guys on here that are critical without coming off like they are trolls or just trying to get a rise.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

For all the Stunt to Rey comparisons, while Rey was small, he looked cool as fuck, had charisma and starpower, was an unbelievable athlete and at least looked like he worked out for a living professionally. Marko has limited athletic ability and makes Spike Dudley look like Dave Batista from a size and physique perspective.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

looper007 said:


> Awareness said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine if in 1999 Kane was injured and X-Pac had to team with Marko Stunt against Undertaker and Big Show.
> ...


Spike Dudley vs. Steve Austin was universally panned. *Just because WWE does something doesn’t mean it’s good.*



Reggie Dunlop said:


> Swan-San said:
> 
> 
> > people need to realise the problem isn't that he's on the show, even though it is, but let's allow the fact that he's on. it'd be acceptable if he got ragdolled and completely burried any time he's in the ring.
> ...


Why couldn’t a brand new program pop that many viewers? Seriously? Why do people think shows need to grow into having viewership? I legitimately don’t get it. 



looper007 said:


> Reggie Dunlop said:
> 
> 
> > Right. Brand new show, brand new company is gonna pop 2 million+ viewers in its first 3 weeks. How did we ever miss that.
> ...


Um, I don’t defend WWE’s ratings at all. People don’t watch because it is a bad product. Swing and a miss.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Right. Brand new show, brand new company is gonna pop 2 million+ viewers in its first 3 weeks. How did we ever miss that.
> 
> Ignore list is growing exponentially today.


I find it hilarious how sensitive people are to opposing opinions.

brand new show brand new company did 1.4m and that's after a few shows that i'm sure put a large amount off, because it shut down my enthusiasm but here I am posting on a forum about it. There's a clear audience for wrestling and AEW has good enough exposure.

If they debuted fresh on tnt with no ppvs or the ppvs were more appealing to ppl other than the ppl who were already going to watch then it's not hard to think they could add an extra 500k.

new or old, this format and philosophy of creative, talent hiring and booking etc doesn't matter if they've been on tv for 100 years they aren't going to increase above whatever average they drop to within the next month.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Swan-San said:


> Reggie Dunlop said:
> 
> 
> > Right. Brand new show, brand new company is gonna pop 2 million+ viewers in its first 3 weeks. How did we ever miss that.
> ...


Boom. There are about 2 million fans who tune in to WWE when they advertise something big. They don’t stick around because it sucks, but not getting those fans is pretty telling.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Wrestling is not popular enough guys, stop living in the past


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> Wrestling is not popular enough guys, stop living in the past


Exactly this and some people who watch WWE actually like it. They don't want to try something else. I know people who are WWE fans who like it and don't want to watch AEW. Or they are done with WWE and unwilling to try a new product. People who act like the fans would just come back for a new show think everyone is exactly the same as them and as into wrestling. Some people are just done with it at this point.

The people expecting 2 or 3 million plus out of the gate from A BRAND NEW COMPANY are either a) trolls or b) are stupid. Also most new shows have a drop off before they rise if successful. But again people think they know what they are talking about when they actually know little.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

People talking about 2 million people willingly watching RAW while hating it 

?????????

“2 million people watch RAW they will watch AEW”

they must be born after 2001 because WCW and WWF did not share their viewers lmao. Once WCW was bought out those viewers didn’t watch WWF “because it’s wrestling and they will watch any other wrestling show”. No they didn’t. They fucked off. 

If people don’t understand, wwe and aew don’t share viewers dickheads.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> Wrestling is not popular enough guys, stop living in the past


Thank you. It's not getting 3 million or even 2 Million viewers. People need to be happy for the ratings they got because honestly it's really good when you consider where wrestling is present day.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 29, 2016)

Jericho making the 'comparison' to Rey Mysterio! :duck

I thought Marko Stunt was Nicholas for a minute but then realized Nicholas is in 7th grade now so he’s much bigger.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Now I really want to see Orange Cassidy team up with Jungle Boy and Marko just to watch this place totally lose its collective shit.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Orange Cassidy and Marko for tag champs in the near future. Cassidy does every move with his hands in his pockets and Marko scores the pinfall. :maury


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

rbl85 said:


> Wrestling is not popular enough guys, stop living in the past


but they saw a post bout aew being on a gym or a bar. wrestling is mainstream again and a new boom period is here.


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

looper007 said:


> Well spike Dudley says hello. Stop acting WWE didn't have someone like Stunt on their show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly Spike Dudley had 10x the charisma and yet felt like he got his ass kicked 10x as much (and better) than Marko Stunt did. 

I do understand that this era must have everyone get their shit in but c'mon, please god lets not all act indy-rific. I get that a wrestling forum will tend to have a pure, 'hardcore' fan element (forget the violence) but there is still a HUGE difference.

You can literally feel the indy-idiot with this guy. There is absolutely a place for Marko Stunt on the roster but I do genuinely believe he is the type of guy who almost helps a Vince Russo spew his nonsense about "wrestling fans" and their worshipping of silly midget dancing, whenever Marko Stunt is given even an inch against a top tier opponent. 

Marko is lucky as hell that Dave Meltzer is a midget himself. Small man syndrome will automatically defend any other dwarf, ultimately.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

looper007 said:


> Well spike Dudley says hello. Stop acting WWE didn't have someone like Stunt on their show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except Spike Dudley up against Marko Stunt makes Spike Dudley look like he's well above average height by comparison. 

The dude is a complete midget, he looks like a 12 year old, I'll even say that at 12 years old I could've beaten him up because I was over the height of 4'10. Any normal sized -- or god forbid big guy -- that sells for this twerp is going to look awful. 

There is no reality in which this is believable. At least with Spike Dudley, sure he was a small guy but he was still a guy that could maybe get lucky once in awhile and blindside somebody with a good chairshot. Marko is a small boy that the Nicholas kid from a couple Wrestlemanias ago looks like he could bully around.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

One thing I'm absolutely getting sick of is the idiotic excuse "Wrestling is a work, if you can't suspend disbelief for Marko it's your problem."

Yeah, Breaking Bad was fake too. But everyone would call bullshit if Walter Jr beat the shit out of Tuco Salamanca.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

One midget gimmick here or there is fine. The problem is 80% of the roster are midgets, Stunt just amplifies the problem.

I believe Kevin Nash has spoken about this at length.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Tilon said:


> One thing I'm absolutely getting sick of is the idiotic excuse "Wrestling is a work, if you can't suspend disbelief for Marko it's your problem."
> 
> Yeah, Breaking Bad was fake too. But everyone would call bullshit if Walter Jr beat the shit out of Tuco Salamanca.


Depends. Has Walt Jr. eaten breakfast yet?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Corbin or Rollins say pro WWE nonsense = What corporate shills!
> 
> Jericho says dumb shit to defend the company he works for = Genius!


TBH Jericho has always been a shill. He was definitely a WWE shill when he worked there LOL. That's why he has one of the best resumes in pro wrestling history because he is a great salesman!


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

so how long until Hornswoggle debuts in AEW and wins the world title? this is where we are going with this. its fucking bullshit and Jericho has lost it. 
have Marko fight somebody in a real fight who is as big as Jericho or bigger than him and lets see how that shit works out. fucking idiots.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Schwartzxz said:


> so how long until Hornswoggle debuts in AEW and wins the world title? this is where we are going with this. its fucking bullshit and Jericho has lost it.
> have Marko fight somebody in a real fight who is as big as Jericho or bigger than him and lets see how that shit works out. fucking idiots.


Right, they’re obviously rocketing Marko straight into the main title scene. Thanks for that spoiler.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The stupidy fo some people XD

AEW have so much plan for Stunt that he wasn't even supposed to wrestle on TNT…..

If Luchasaurus injured himself a few days before the show, I can assure you that they would have made a video on BTE to introduce the substitute of Luchasaurus.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

We still making a mountain out of a molehill on here?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh boy, here comes the Cornette acolytes

The bad boy dropping some fire


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185987677893595137


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Onlyfans subscriptions OH MY GOD JANELA


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't really understand the problem. Stunt wasn't supposed to ever really be in this match and an injury made it necessary because he was a part of the "team". Did the match go on too long? Yes. The question is, what could AEW have done with the extra 15 minutes, had they known soon enough about the injury. 

Right now his gimmick is annoying little kid. That won't last long, he's 23 or 24 and soon enough he won't be able to pass for a 12 year old. Then he'll have to really hit the gym, bulk up about 30 pounds of muscle and he will be, essentially, Rey Mysterio size (not talent, Mysterio was one of a kind). If he does this and can learn to really use the lack of size as a bonus, he might have a long term career.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Oh boy, here comes the Cornette acolytes
> 
> The bad boy dropping some fire
> 
> ...


Theres zero evidence 10-17 year olds are into grown men a foot shorter than them on TV acting like an athlete.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

When I was a kid here were some wrestlers I found cool: 

Undertaker, Kane, Bret Hart, Shawn Michaels, Steve Austin, Raven, Diesel. 

None of which were Max Mini.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

The funny (or not so funny) thing about Marko Stunt is people actually like watching him get beat up and hurt because he DOES look like an annoying little kid. Somehow that makes him appealing in a backwards roundabout kind of way.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

I’m NOT a Marko stunt fan, but he did make a good showing against LB. Was funny to see Fenix tower over someone though.

My only gripe was as soon as you saw Marko come out, there was no doubt about the outcome or who’s taking the pin. Of course we know LB are going far in the tournament, but had Luchasaurus been there, you could at least somehow expect an upset.


----------



## BigRedCheese89 (Oct 20, 2019)

I thought the match was fine. I think there’s a place for Marko in wrestling. When it’s the 3 of them in Jurassic Express, his humor and size is used effectively. There’s a lot they could do with the guy.


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

MontyCora said:


> He's comparable in size to Rey Mysterio, and last night was a fun match.
> 
> (shrug)



Lmao, no the fuck he is not.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

6:33 and 10:24 for JBs thoughts on the reactions to Marko and how quick they had to change the match.

Think about it for a second - JB goes from the babyface in peril, smaller role to the hot tag, bigger guy role with no time against the Lucha Bros on debut (who they’ve never wrestled) - on tv

And they don’t cut time and Marko plays a big part in the majority of the match - basically on the fly

Fuck em if they think he has no talent - the kid obvs knows his role perfectly


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

King187 said:


> Lmao, no the fuck he is not.


How tall are both men?


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

A Marko Stunt hate thread with 322 replies. It's Roman Reigns 2015 all over again.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

The guy doesnt belong on national tv and its as simple as that. Fans today are sympethetic towards talent and accept mediacrity due to their feelings rather than demand entertainment and success from the companies they watch.

Im gonna write more on this later tonight when I have time.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

MontyCora said:


> How tall are both men?


They might be similair in height but Rey looks like a badass, is way more cut and commands the attention of the entire arena. Just look at his 03 debut in smackdown. Swagger on point. Marko Stunt looks like a 14 year old emo skater who spends his time playing fortnite and jerking off to gay porn.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Stylebender said:


> They might be similair in height but Rey looks like a badass, is way more cut and commands the attention of the entire arena. Just look at his 03 debut in smackdown. Swagger on point. Marko Stunt looks like a 14 year old emo skater who spends his time playing fortnite and jerking off to gay porn.


... So what? Rey isn't using that to body slam people and powerbomb left and right. Both guys are doing the exact same small man lucha techniques that have been used in "tiny guys vs giants" matches in wrestling since forever. If anything Marko being tiny adds more to the David vs Goliath narrative. 

If you're five feet tall and a small man, getting jacked and shredded and ripped is actually sort of working against the wrestler archetype you're going for.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

MontyCora said:


> ... So what? Rey isn't using that to body slam people and powerbomb left and right. Both guys are doing the exact same small man lucha techniques that have been used in "tiny guys vs giants" matches in wrestling since forever. If anything Marko being tiny adds more to the David vs Goliath narrative.
> 
> If you're five feet tall and a small man, getting jacked and shredded and ripped is actually sort of working against the wrestler archetype you're going for.


Its not about him being tiny as I pointed out. Its his overall package. You can be tiny but still have some grit to you not to mention presence and charisma. He has neither of those three. I wont fault you or anyone else for liking him though, we all have different taste.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I just wanna say making guys like him and Orange Cassidy managers/third man to a tag team is genius.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Stylebender said:


> Its not about him being tiny as I pointed out. Its his overall package. You can be tiny but still have some grit to you not to mention presence and charisma. He has neither of those three. I wont fault you or anyone else for liking him though, we all have different taste.


I mean, fair enough. I saw a very small kid who was effectively selling the narrative of the match which is "I stand no chance, nobody thinks I stand a chance, but I'm going to try anyway and give you a really hard time winning."

There's a little film all about that called Rocky.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

MontyCora said:


> I mean, fair enough. I saw a very small kid who was effectively selling the narrative of the match which is "I stand no chance, nobody thinks I stand a chance, but I'm going to try anyway and give you a really hard time winning."
> 
> There's a little film all about that called Rocky.


Once again Sylvester Stallone portraying Rocky was a charismatic and more importantly sympathetic character in that movie. Marko Stunt is more like a comedic and annoying character in my book.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Stylebender said:


> Once again Sylvester Stallone portraying Rocky was a charismatic and more importantly sympathetic character in that movie. Marko Stunt is more like a comedic and annoying character in my book.


Why annoying? I'm serious here, you're implying the tiny guys generates zero sympathy from you. You argue he's comedic and annoying even though I can't remember him doing anything funny or annoying, so you must be referring to his mere existence and size in general. More baffling than anything you've suggested he jerks off to gay porn, a completely weird and random non sequitur that implies Marko is gay because 1)He's small and small people are gay, 2) being gay is a negative thing. 

None of what you've said sounds like a Marko issue at all, it sounds like the malfunction at the junction is ALL one big YOU issue. Maybe you've got some weird fruedian issues you need to work out?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think the main point is that Jurassic Express were one of the best acts in AEW and Marko Stunt feels like a 3rd wheel. So, even disregarding his size, I think people have reason to reject him


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

MontyCora said:


> Why annoying? I'm serious here, you're implying the tiny guys generates zero sympathy from you. You argue he's comedic and annoying even though I can't remember him doing anything funny or annoying, so you must be referring to his mere existence and size in general. More baffling than anything you've suggested he jerks off to gay porn, a completely weird and random non sequitur that implies Marko is gay because 1)He's small and small people are gay, 2) being gay is a negative thing.
> 
> None of what you've said sounds like a Marko issue at all, it sounds like the malfunction at the junction is ALL one big YOU issue. Maybe you've got some weird fruedian issues you need to work out?


Him doing a stupid fortnite dance in the middle of a wrestling ring. Yes I do find that annoying and comedic, or are you implying I should take that stuff serious? No he,s not a serious character. He looks like a sissy. Have you heard him speak? Therein comes the gay porn reference. Does that mean I have something against homosexuals? No. But I prefer my wrestlers atleast somewhat tough since they are simulating a fight. You would never see a Marko Stunt in the ufc because guys like him dont fight and I like my pro wrestling simulating reality somewhat. There it is. People have different taste but the reason I dislike the wwe is all the hoakey nonsensensical stuff. Therefor I dont want the marko stunt types in aew.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

They're probably going to make him Babysaurus, he got a small mask on BTE Monday.

It might actually work.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> I think the main point is that Jurassic Express were one of the best acts in AEW and Marko Stunt feels like a 3rd wheel. So, even disregarding his size, I think people have reason to reject him


I can agree with this - but he is starting to feel more like part of the team - especially if they run with Babysaurus

IMO, the original team’s problem was that JB would always be the babyface in peril, and I think they want him to be a breakout star

Now he has opportunity to take the hot tag and ‘save’ Marko - he could not do that before


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I can agree with this - but he is starting to feel more like part of the team - especially if they run with Babysaurus
> 
> IMO, the original team’s problem was that JB would always be the babyface in peril, and I think they want him to be a breakout star
> 
> Now he has opportunity to take the hot tag and ‘save’ Marko - he could not do that before


If they put him in a mask and otherwise try to stop the '11 year old boy in the ring' uncanny valley visual he tends to give people, I can see it working.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Tilon said:


> If they put him in a mask and otherwise try to stop the '11 year old boy in the ring' uncanny valley visual he tends to give people, I can see it working.


That photo of him in the mask was pretty cool - just need to adjust it a little bit to fit better


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184870377320665088


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

MontyCora said:


> How tall are both men?



Rey is at least 3-4 inches taller than him, and even at his lightest, like 50 pounds heavier. Rey looks like he could eat a whole Marko Stunt. Rey is short, he's not small. This guy is like a middle school kid. 

You guys are reaching so hard to make this not a complete fucking joke.


----------



## CodyIsGod (Oct 23, 2019)

He's revolutionizing the industry. Size marks hate him, but size marks are stupid. Guys like Daniel Bryan and CM Punk proved size doesn't matter. Marko is just taking it to the next level. This is just another barrier AEW is breaking. They have a man in the women's division and now a dwarf in the men's division. It's progressive, and by golly, it's revolutionizing this industry. Suck it, Attitude Era marks!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

CodyIsGod said:


> He's revolutionizing the industry. Size marks hate him, but size marks are stupid. Guys like Daniel Bryan and CM Punk proved size doesn't matter. Marko is just taking it to the next level. This is just another barrier AEW is breaking. They have a man in the women's division and now a dwarf in the men's division. It's progressive, and by golly, it's revolutionizing this industry. Suck it, Attitude Era marks!


Oh Jesus lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

CodyIsGod said:


> He's revolutionizing the industry. Size marks hate him, but size marks are stupid. Guys like Daniel Bryan and CM Punk proved size doesn't matter. Marko is just taking it to the next level. This is just another barrier AEW is breaking. They have a man in the women's division and now a dwarf in the men's division. It's progressive, and by golly, it's revolutionizing this industry. Suck it, Attitude Era marks!


Ah... i’m guessing you are totally new here

Never been called OmegaMark, right?


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Im sorry but i just couldn't watch that match last wednesday without laughing, It was ridiculous and the fact they even went there before considering a number of different options tells me they are not very creative and lack experience who ever was behind the idea. My father was watching that show with me and we couldn't stop laughing at him my dad also vowed to not watch the show again which is not the reaction in you want from a casual fan.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I actually liked his match but was initially surprised by his lack of size. I'd love to see him stand next to Rey because he would make Rey look like El Gigante.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

CodyIsGod said:


> He's revolutionizing the industry. Size marks hate him, but size marks are stupid. Guys like Daniel Bryan and CM Punk proved size doesn't matter. Marko is just taking it to the next level. This is just another barrier AEW is breaking. They have a man in the women's division and now a dwarf in the men's division. It's progressive, and by golly, it's revolutionizing this industry. Suck it, Attitude Era marks!


I have the feeling you are being extremely sarcastic with this post but i could be wrong, If you are serious and dont know the difference between that guy and guys like Daniel bryan, Rey Mysterio then quite frankly you need give your head a good wobble.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

CodyIsGod said:


> He's revolutionizing the industry. Size marks hate him, but size marks are stupid. Guys like Daniel Bryan and CM Punk proved size doesn't matter. Marko is just taking it to the next level. This is just another barrier AEW is breaking. They have a man in the women's division and now a dwarf in the men's division. It's progressive, and by golly, it's revolutionizing this industry. Suck it, Attitude Era marks!


Hornswoggle did it first


----------



## Massey24 (Feb 24, 2019)

tbh whether you like Marko Stunt or not, I feel like having him on the roster, especially having him as part of the Jungle Express, kills the uniqueness of Jungle Boy.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

King187 said:


> Rey is at least 3-4 inches taller than him, and even at his lightest, like 50 pounds heavier. Rey looks like he could eat a whole Marko Stunt. Rey is short, he's not small. This guy is like a middle school kid.
> 
> You guys are reaching so hard to make this not a complete fucking joke.


Not really. He's SUPER small. He wrestled the match like a super small guy who refuses to give up. He lost.

Perfectly fine.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I don’t understand how Vince Russo got so much heat with Cody for saying if AEW is going to be presented as a legit sport then this type of match contradicts that notion, and therefore the masses are unlikely to jump onboard to this version of the product.


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

MontyCora said:


> Not really. He's SUPER small. He wrestled the match like a super small guy who refuses to give up. He lost.
> 
> Perfectly fine.



So you'd becool with middle school kids wrestling against Pentagon as long as they lose, and they "refuse to give up?" 

Keep the REACHING going.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

King187 said:


> So you'd becool with middle school kids wrestling against Pentagon as long as they lose, and they "refuse to give up?"
> 
> Keep the REACHING going.


Sure. Why not?

Wrestling is fake silly stupid bullshit. If you want to take this absurd Jim Cornette perspective that RASSLIN' is REAL and SERIOUS PLAUSIBLE (worked) COMPETITION then you can go watch NWA Power and old tapes and you'll be just fine. Nobody is forcing you to watch AEW. You can turn it off and stop talking about it if it offends you so.

Me? My favorite bits of wrestling is often the dumb shit. Undertaker and Kane. The Fiend. Deeply silly characters but it's fun. Little tiny guys vs big huge guys. The huge guy laughs arrogantly and then the little guy does a head scissors and the big guy goes "AHHH WTF IS THIS?!"


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

IronMan8 said:


> I don’t understand how Vince Russo got so much heat with Cody for saying if AEW is going to be presented as a legit sport then this type of match contradicts that notion, and therefore the masses are unlikely to jump onboard to this version of the product.


They never, not once, said ‘presented like a legit sport’

They said ‘sportslike presentation’ - extremely different

- time limits
- tale of the tape
- wins and losses “matter” - ie> lead somewhere
- stats, analytics

There is your ‘sportslike’ presentation right there

People acting like we should be expecting Pancrase or something


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

MontyCora said:


> Sure. Why not?
> 
> Wrestling is fake silly stupid bullshit. If you want to take this absurd Jim Cornette perspective that RASSLIN' is REAL and SERIOUS PLAUSIBLE (worked) COMPETITION then you can go watch NWA Power and old tapes and you'll be just fine. Nobody is forcing you to watch AEW. You can turn it off and stop talking about it if it offends you so.
> 
> Me? My favorite bits of wrestling is often the dumb shit. Undertaker and Kane. The Fiend. Deeply silly characters but it's fun. Little tiny guys vs big huge guys. The huge guy laughs arrogantly and then the little guy does a head scissors and the big guy goes "AHHH WTF IS THIS?!"



Fair enough. At least you're consistent in your bad taste.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

Things can still get more ridiculous. 

*NEXT WEEK: THE REMATCH!*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

MontyCora said:


> Sure. Why not?
> 
> Wrestling is fake silly stupid bullshit. If you want to take this absurd Jim Cornette perspective that RASSLIN' is REAL and SERIOUS PLAUSIBLE (worked) COMPETITION then you can go watch NWA Power and old tapes and you'll be just fine. Nobody is forcing you to watch AEW. You can turn it off and stop talking about it if it offends you so.
> 
> Me? My favorite bits of wrestling is often the dumb shit. Undertaker and Kane. The Fiend. Deeply silly characters but it's fun. Little tiny guys vs big huge guys. The huge guy laughs arrogantly and then the little guy does a head scissors and the big guy goes "AHHH WTF IS THIS?!"


I never understood people who have this point of view.

What possible entertainment could someone get out of something they think is fake and silly stupid bullshit?. It's like watching Avengers and not caring about Tony Stark having a 30 min fight with some Thanos henchmen and then saying well who cares its stupid and fake and bullshit!


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

TheAppler said:


> I never understood people who have this point of view.
> 
> What possible entertainment could someone get out of something they think is fake and silly stupid bullshit?. It's like watching Avengers and not caring about Tony Stark having a 30 min fight with some Thanos henchmen and then saying well who cares its stupid and fake and bullshit!


You're mistaking a suspension of disbelief for the idea that all of your entertainment HAS TO BE plausible and possible reality in order to be valid. 

I enjoy the Undertaker because I suspend my disbelief that an Undead mystical Wizard is in the ring right now wrestling people for some reason. I actively want to enjoy the silliness so I buy into it. Just like I buy into the silliness of wrestling or RDJ flying around in a suit that completely defies reality.

But I'm not the one with the fucking issue here. I'm not the one crying that Marko Stunt is totally implausible and it makes no sense and he makes the business look bad and blah blah blah blah blah. Ask those people why they can't suspend their disbelief. They must HATE the Avengers films too.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

MontyCora said:


> You're mistaking a suspension of disbelief for the idea that all of your entertainment HAS TO BE plausible and possible reality in order to be valid.
> 
> I enjoy the Undertaker because I suspend my disbelief that an Undead mystical Wizard is in the ring right now wrestling people for some reason. I actively want to enjoy the silliness so I buy into it. Just like I buy into the silliness of wrestling or RDJ flying around in a suit that completely defies reality.
> 
> But I'm not the one with the fucking issue here. I'm not the one crying that Marko Stunt is totally implausible and it makes no sense and he makes the business look bad and blah blah blah blah blah. Ask those people why they can't suspend their disbelief. They must HATE the Avengers films too.


It's not so much that more than it is that Pro Wrestling tries at least somewhat to come across legit and even though the lines are being blurred there are still many who have an older school mentality that don't want kayfabe to die yet. Meanwhile movies everyone knows for sure it's fake and a movie and can easily suspend their disbelief since many movies are fantasy types.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

BigCy said:


> It's not so much that more than it is that Pro Wrestling tries at least somewhat to come across legit and even though the lines are being blurred there are still many who have an older school mentality that don't want kayfabe to die yet. Meanwhile movies everyone knows for sure it's fake and a movie and can easily suspend their disbelief since many movies are fantasy types.


Kayfabe is dead and buried and gone. There's nothing to hold onto. 

And once again, NWA Power exists. Stop watching WWE and AEW if you're not into silliness or high work rate etc.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

MontyCora said:


> And once again, NWA Power exists. Stop watching WWE and AEW if you're not into silliness or high work rate etc.


But if they did that then they wouldn't have anything to bitch about.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> But if they did that then they wouldn't have anything to bitch about.


One of the biggest problems in wrestling today.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Stormbringer said:


> One of the biggest problems in wrestling today.


PREACH. All the whining and complaining about shit that don't matter. I wish people will just cut the shit out and enjoy some fucking wrestling for once. There's no boom period coming and it'll never be mainstream again regardless of how big or small the wrestlers are. Chill out.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> PREACH. All the whining and complaining about shit that don't matter. I wish people will just cut the shit out and enjoy some fucking wrestling for once. There's no boom period coming and it'll never be mainstream again regardless of how big or small the wrestlers are. Chill out.


Especially since you're no longer forced to take whatever Vince decides to give you. There's a TON of stuff out there for you to love.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

MontyCora said:


> Kayfabe is dead and buried and gone. There's nothing to hold onto.
> 
> And once again, NWA Power exists. Stop watching WWE and AEW if you're not into silliness or high work rate etc.


No no no, (pushes index finger into MontyCora's chest) YOU'RE dead and buried, and I'll be holding on to YOU with this...(grabs MontyCora, wraps arms around back and delivers a bonecrushing belly to belly suplex through a table, the crowd erupts with a thunderous pop)


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

So

This guy outdrew Brock Lesnar, Hogan, Flair, and Velasquez combined.

What do we say now?


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

optikk sucks said:


> So
> 
> This guy outdrew Brock Lesnar, Hogan, Flair, and Velasquez combined.
> 
> What do we say now?


opcorn


$100 the argument is gonna be fans not knowing what "real wrestling" is or some stupid shit like that.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Stormbringer said:
> 
> 
> > One of the biggest problems in wrestling today.
> ...


If wrestling wants people to be entertained then maybe it should try being entertaining? It’s not on people to feel obliged to enjoy something. If people want to criticize things they are passionate about, let them. It’s not a problem and it’s bullying to try and shame them into feeling a certain way. 

Personally, I feel that modern fans are a big problem with wrestling, but it’s because they have steered wrestling away from psychology-based stuff to a relentless stunt show. Fans also feel like they are part of the show and gate-keep way too hard. 



optikk sucks said:


> So
> 
> This guy outdrew Brock Lesnar, Hogan, Flair, and Velasquez combined.
> 
> What do we say now?


The Marko Stunt segment actually lost viewers. Also, people watching =/= drawing. Right now, people are watching AEW because of the novelty of an alternative and its top program. No one in particular is “drawing” outside of the guys people know. Cycle out someone for anyone else and the results will remain largely the same. 

WWE failed big time on FS1. It’s not because Hogan and Flair aren’t draws. It’s been established that they are, as much as I wish Hogan would go the fuck away forever. The move itself and an emotionally detached audience is the blame for that. It’s not Marko fucking Stunt flossing and chasing away 90k people as 70k randomly tune in and laugh at the silly wrestling for a segment and then tune back out. 

I guarantee you that all the WWE’s suggested solutions have absolutely nothing to do with AEW, other than maybe brainstorming ways to get marks on side. That’s something AEW has done really well. They can literally do the same nonsense as WWE and people will applaud them for it while blasting WWE for the same equally bad crap. 

Honestly, even if it’s a work like Cornette pulled in ROH, Vince McMahon should announce that he is stepping away from creative to focus on other things. The _perception_ of that alone would do wonders.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> So
> 
> This guy outdrew Brock Lesnar, Hogan, Flair, and Velasquez combined.
> 
> What do we say now?


That you're cherry picking data for the purpose of a meme lol


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

BigCy said:


> No no no, (pushes index finger into MontyCora's chest) YOU'RE dead and buried, and I'll be holding on to YOU with this...(grabs MontyCora, wraps arms around back and delivers a bonecrushing belly to belly suplex through a table, the crowd erupts with a thunderous pop)












Where'd the table come from? Huh? I guess old school wrestling ISN'T all that good if you have to rely on a table to get your pops.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

The Wood said:


> If wrestling wants people to be entertained then maybe it should try being entertaining? It’s not on people to feel obliged to enjoy something. If people want to criticize things they are passionate about, let them. It’s not a problem and it’s bullying to try and shame them into feeling a certain way.
> 
> Personally, I feel that modern fans are a big problem with wrestling, but it’s because they have steered wrestling away from psychology-based stuff to a relentless stunt show. Fans also feel like they are part of the show and gate-keep way too hard.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The Wood said:


> If wrestling wants people to be entertained then maybe it should try being entertaining? It’s not on people to feel obliged to enjoy something. If people want to criticize things they are passionate about, let them. It’s not a problem and it’s bullying to try and shame them into feeling a certain way.


I was speaking more about wrestling fans NEED to be negative. This thread is going on 2 weeks old. 2 WEEKS, non-stickied, throwaway thread about 1 guy in 1 match. Of all the GREAT things in AEW that could be talked about, none of those threads last or get as many posts as this one. Why? Because no matter what, wrestling fans feel an abject NEED to be NEGATIVE.

The Being the Elite thread has been going for over 2 and a half years almost. It has 898 replies. In 2 WEEKS this thread has 368. Why? Because wrestling fans feel an abject NEED to be negative. That was what I was pointing out in my post. You don't have to like something, but you don't have to dwell on the negatives either. This whole thing is simply because Marko is short and Luchasaurus got injury right before the show. But this has wrestling fans shitting themselves over it. And it all goes back to that negativity that feel they need to latch on to.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

MontyCora said:


> Where'd the table come from? Huh? I guess old school wrestling ISN'T all that good if you have to rely on a table to get your pops.


(Grabs microphone) "Of course you know I love my old school wrestling but in case you forgot WE are in an A....E....Double U Ring pimpin, and A...E....Double U is paying me to work this style so I had to pull out the gimmick table to get the new school fans supporting this (expletive) to pop." (BigCy turns heel on the fans to thunderous boos) (MontyCora gets back up from the belly to belly through the table because the new way is to not sell anything, he then dropkicks BigCy in the back and out of the ring.)


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

BigCy said:


> (Grabs microphone) "Of course you know I love my old school wrestling but in case you forgot WE are in an A....E....Double U Ring pimpin, and A...E....Double U is paying me to work this style so I had to pull out the gimmick table to get the new school fans supporting this (expletive) to pop." (BigCy turns heel on the fans to thunderous boos) (MontyCora gets back up from the belly to belly through the table because the new way is to not sell anything, he then dropkicks BigCy in the back and out of the ring.)


I would never dropkick someone in the back. I'd low blow you TO DEATH.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I agree with Cornette for this reason, it's not going to appeal to anyone outside the hardcore fan base and even there people are like "could you not?"

If the goal is to grow AEW to be 'competition' while still being an alternative, this is not the best way to go about it but I get it was just for a single show.

Random person channel surfing is just going to stop for 2 seconds, wonder who let a child be a competitor in a pro wrestling match, shake their head, maybe call CPS, and keep channel surfing.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Stormbringer said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > If wrestling wants people to be entertained then maybe it should try being entertaining? It’s not on people to feel obliged to enjoy something. If people want to criticize things they are passionate about, let them. It’s not a problem and it’s bullying to try and shame them into feeling a certain way.
> ...


Wrestling fans are going to discuss what it is interesting. Things they disagree about are going to create more spirited discussion. It’s not negative — it’s interesting. 

It might be one guy in one match to you, but consider this: 



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I agree with Cornette for this reason, it's not going to appeal to anyone outside the hardcore fan base and even there people are like "could you not?"
> 
> If the goal is to grow AEW to be 'competition' while still being an alternative, this is not the best way to go about it but I get it was just for a single show.
> 
> Random person channel surfing is just going to stop for 2 seconds, wonder who let a child be a competitor in a pro wrestling match, shake their head, maybe call CPS, and keep channel surfing.


Bingo. Lots of people surfing around or checking out AEW for the first time might see that and think “Nope.” Those people would be valuable to have. I don’t get why people don’t think audiences will just switch off something they don’t like instead of internalizing that anguish, lol.


----------

